# Big Brother: All Stars (Official Thread with spoilers)



## pinkbundles (May 23, 2006)

For the first time in BIG BROTHER history worldwide, viewers will vote on which former HouseGuests will compete in BIG BROTHER 7: ALL-STARS. On CBS Wednesday, June 21 at 8PM ET/PT, Julie Chen will unveil the top 20 candidates from seasons past. Web voting opens right here after the show at midnight ET/9PM PT. The polls close Wednesday, June 28 at 11:59PM ET/8:59PM PT.






All 20 candidates will be present when Julie Chen announces the ALL-STARS HouseGuests on the season premiere, Thursday, July 6 at 8PM ET/PT. BIG BROTHER 7: ALL-STARS will follow the relationships and conflicts of players who live together in a house outfitted with dozens of cameras and microphones recording their every move 24 hours a day. One by one, the HouseGuests will vote each other out of the house. At the end of three months, the last remaining HouseGuest will receive the Grand Prize of $500,000. While living together in a confined space won't be anything new to the HouseGuests, choosing between any pre-existing relationships and building new alliances could be a challenge. As always, CBS.com will be your destination for exciting new interactive features, along with all the hottest BIG BROTHER info, including the 24/7 live video feed, Revenge of the HouseGuests blog, episode synopses, HoH Snapshots and much more.

Source: CBS.com

I can't wait!!! I'm so psyched!!!


----------



## Geek (May 23, 2006)

Oooh! looking forwards to it! I hope I see Janelle, Howie, Marcellas, Dr. Will (BB2 or 3), Jase, Alison, Kaysar, Drew, NakomisCowboy

Janelle/Howie were of my favs


----------



## dentaldee (May 24, 2006)

how many gay guys are going to end up in there!!!!!

I like Janelle and Dr. will, and kaysar and marcellus, hardy



, jee,will,jase...........not eric!!!


----------



## Becka (May 24, 2006)

I can't wait, this is going to be the best season yet!! just in time too TV is so freaking boring right now since prison break and survivor ended


----------



## Aquilah (May 24, 2006)

I only saw last season, so I can't really say much. Which one is Janelle again? I'm definitely all for Kaysar though! I liked him a lot!


----------



## pinkbundles (May 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *aerisley* I only saw last season, so I can't really say much. Which one is Janelle again? I'm definitely all for Kaysar though! I liked him a lot! janelle is the hated blonde babe!
omg! aquila you have got to watch this big brother!!! it's going to be sooooo good!

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Oooh! looking forwards to it! I hope I see Janelle, Howie, Marcellas, Dr. Will (BB2 or 3), Jase, Alison, Kaysar, Drew, NakomisCowboy
Janelle/Howie were of my favs

i'd like to see janelle too! she really should've won! not maggie! and i don't mind seeing the three stooges (jee, justin and robert) and kaysar again.
as for everyone else...i'd like all the villains to be in there! oh what drama!!!


----------



## KellyB (May 24, 2006)

I'm gonna have to check this out. Ya know I have never, ever seen one episode.


----------



## Marisol (May 24, 2006)

YAY! I am glad that we have a good group of people watching BB. Last season, Tony and I were rooting for the same people. Does anyone subscribe to the live feeds?


----------



## Geek (May 24, 2006)

I think we will this year!





Originally Posted by *Marisol* 

Does anyone subscribe to the live feeds?


----------



## pinkbundles (May 24, 2006)

i don't subscribe to the live feed but i read the message boards (i'm a message board junkie) and any other free video clips!


----------



## redrocks (May 24, 2006)

Ugh, am I the only one who isn't sure about this?

I'm so afraid that it's going to be all people I disliked, then I know I won't watch it!!! I really hope it's people that I liked! PLEASE be good people and not the annoying ones!


----------



## Marisol (May 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *redrocks* Ugh, am I the only one who isn't sure about this?
I'm so afraid that it's going to be all people I disliked, then I know I won't watch it!!! I really hope it's people that I liked! PLEASE be good people and not the annoying ones!

Well, in order to have your fave people in the house, you must vote on July 20th!


----------



## emily_3383 (May 25, 2006)

it might be interesting. ive only watched 2 of the seasons but im going to try and tune in.


----------



## pinkbundles (May 25, 2006)

oh yay! all these people tuning in! noone at my or my hubby's work/family watch any of this stuff!


----------



## redrocks (May 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Well, in order to have your fave people in the house, you must vote on July 20th! I'm definitely going to vote! I'd love to see Kaysar come back!


----------



## KimC2005 (Jun 13, 2006)

Does anybody know when this is supposed to start?? I saw a commercial for it awhile back but haven't really heard anything else.


----------



## RoaryKennedy (Jun 13, 2006)

According to CBS's web site, it's scheduled to premiere on Thursday, July 6. The promo says to vote now for your picks to appear on All-Stars!


----------



## Saja (Jun 13, 2006)

realitybbq is a great BB site...try googling it


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 13, 2006)

i hope i dont miss this!


----------



## KimC2005 (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks!! I'll have to check out that website, saja!


----------



## redrocks (Jun 14, 2006)

I think the first show is June 21st at 8PM EST. That's going to be the show where you have to start voting people IN the house.

The actual series starts July 6th.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 14, 2006)

we have a couple of threads on this! check them here:

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/sho...s+Edition.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/sho...All+Stars.html


----------



## KimC2005 (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks pinkbundles!!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 15, 2006)

no problem!


----------



## Marisol (Jun 22, 2006)

Season 1

(chicken)George

Season 2

Bunky, Dr. Will,Boogie, and Monica

Season 3

Marcellas,Lisa,and Danielle

Season 4

Erika,Dana, and Allison

Season 5

Jase,Cowboy,Nakomis,and Diane

Season 6

Howie, Kaysar,Ivette,James, and Janelle

Vote now at CBS


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 22, 2006)

did anyone see the show tonight? ooooooooooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmggggggggggggggg!! !! it's going to be soooooooooooooooooooooo good!!! i'm so excited. LOL

i hope to see: janelle, howie, kaysar, diane, alison (even though i hate her) and jase (b/c he's just crazy)


----------



## Marisol (Jun 22, 2006)

I am going to merge both threads that are going so we can keep all comments in one.

By the way, I can't wait. I already started voting compulsively!


----------



## Marisol (Jun 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Oooh! looking forwards to it! I hope I see Janelle, Howie, Marcellas, Dr. Will (BB2 or 3), Jase, Alison, Kaysar, Drew, NakomisCowboy
Janelle/Howie were of my favs

Dude... all of your peeps are on the list.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Dude... all of your peeps are on the list. guess we have a happy camper!!!


----------



## Marisol (Jun 22, 2006)

I am voting for Hurricaine Howie, Janelle, Kaysar, Danielle ( I love how *****y she is), Chicken George ( I think he is hilarious), and Dr. Will (cause he is evil).

I hope Ivette doesn't make it onto the show.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jun 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* did anyone see the show tonight? ooooooooooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmggggggggggggggg!! !! it's going to be soooooooooooooooooooooo good!!! i'm so excited. LOL
i hope to see: janelle, howie, kaysar, diane, alison (even though i hate her) and jase (b/c he's just crazy)

Yes. I can't wait! I have mixed feelings about Howie. His late night trips to the "Jack Shack" left me feeling seriously traumatized. He's hilarious, though.


----------



## smilingface (Jun 22, 2006)

I saw it last night. The people I don't want to see are Mike Boogie (BB2), Jace (BB5), Danielle (BB3), and Cowboy (BB5). It should be good though. I can't wait for it to start!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* YAY! I am glad that we have a good group of people watching BB. Last season, Tony and I were rooting for the same people. Does anyone subscribe to the live feeds? We did for a couple of seasons and will definitely have to this time, too!
Can we vote for our faves as many times per day as we want?


----------



## Marisol (Jun 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* We did for a couple of seasons and will definitely have to this time, too!
Can we vote for our faves as many times per day as we want?

I think so!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I think so! Okay, cool!


----------



## dentaldee (Jun 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I am voting for Hurricaine Howie, Janelle, Kaysar, Danielle ( I love how *****y she is), Chicken George ( I think he is hilarious), and Dr. Will (cause he is evil). 
I hope Ivette doesn't make it onto the show.

i can't stand ivette either!!!! at least "cappy" never made it to the list!!!!!!

Originally Posted by *KathrynNicole* Yes. I can't wait! I have mixed feelings about Howie. His late night trips to the "Jack Shack" left me feeling seriously traumatized. He's hilarious, though. what's this??????? would he go jerk off???? where???? was this from the live feed??eeeeeeeeeewwwwwww i can totally see him doing this


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jun 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* i can't stand ivette either!!!! at least "cappy" never made it to the list!!!!!!


what's this??????? would he go jerk off???? where???? was this from the live feed??eeeeeeeeeewwwwwww i can totally see him doing this




@ Dee! Yes! You've got to love the live feeds. Minus Howie doing his thing.


----------



## Pauline (Jun 25, 2006)

I have to say i am enjoying the BB in the UK. It started a few weeks ago and is running for an extra few weeks.How long is the US BB on for???


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* janelle is the hated blonde babe!
omg! aquila you have got to watch this big brother!!! it's going to be sooooo good!!!

Yeah, as soon as I saw what I posted, I remembered who she was *lmao* I definitely plan on watching this one though!!!


----------



## Marisol (Jul 7, 2006)

I am surprised that no one has posted to this thread tonight. Did you all watch?

I was so happy that Allison was nominated. Of all the people in the house, I cannot stand her. I was bummed that Danielle was nominated because she is a good player but got too cocky! Dr. Will... you gotta love a guy who wants to be nominated....


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 7, 2006)

I watched it, Marisol!




I'm watching the live feeds right now, too!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 7, 2006)

DAMMIT!!!!!!!!!! I told John to remind me this came on!!!!!! DAMMIT!!!!!!! Marisol, PM me if you don't want to spoil anything! I need scoop!!!


----------



## Marisol (Jul 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *KathrynNicole* I watched it, Marisol!



I'm watching the live feeds right now, too! Oh man... you will get sucked into the show! How much are the feeds. 
This thread will be place for us to discuss the show... that is why I put spoilers in the title.

Aquilah... here is who got into the house.

Mike Bogey

Dr Will

Danielle

Allison

Erica

Nakomis

Chicken George

Jase

Diane

Marcellas

Kaysar

James

Howie

Janelle

They played for the first HOH and the way BB mixed it up was that two people were going to be HOH and they had to nominate two people. If they did not agree on the two castmembers to nominate, then the ones that won HOH would be the two players up for eviction. Janelle and Jase won HOH. Their HOH room is great! Danielle talked to Allison and Chicken George and suggested that if somehow Jase and Janelle didnt agree, then those two would be nominated and then they could kick Janelle out since she is in an alliance with the BB6 people. So Allison told Jase this idea and James told Janelle what Danielle had said. Jase is sort of aligning himself with the BB6 cast. At the end of the show, they nominated Danielle and Allison. Allison was sooooooooooo pissed. Will was pissed because he loves to be nominated and be considered a threat. On saturday they will play for the power of veto.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Oh man... you will get sucked into the show! How much are the feeds. I'm not sure.



My husband set it up for me. Please let me know if you give in.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 7, 2006)

THANKS Marisol!!! Glad Janelle and Kaysar made it in! Howie was a trip too! James I didn't care for... Is it Saturday at 8pm on CBS?


----------



## Marisol (Jul 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *KathrynNicole* I'm not sure.



My husband set it up for me. Please let me know if you give in. Katie... Katie.. Katie... I may have too. Its too good not to!

Did I miss anything else updating Aquilah on the show tonight?


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 7, 2006)

i just watched it! and me and my hubby were just like two kids watching it! LOL. i'm so glad all my peeps are in there: janelle, kaysar and diane.

so here's my take so far:

i just got reminded how evil alison and danielle both are! the show barely begun and they were already at it!!! danielle approached the wrong person (alison) to stir her pot. and alison, watch out for her! last i remember, she can kick serious a$$ in HOH and veto competitions!

and dr. will? ok, if no one can see what a serious threat he is w/ mike boogie (they're supposedly business partners IRL and they aren't going to screw the other in that house)...then he's going to win this thing again and i don't want him to!

i love the drama brewing b/w marcellas and danielle. you could get killed with the eye daggers they throw at eachother! LOL

as for the bb6 people being a threat...well, it's true. but the true alliance is just janelle, howie and kaysar. james would screw them over (again) in a heartbeat. so he's just there by association. but he doesn't need alliances! he just has to win all the vetoes!

hmmm, diane, erika (shocking!), nakomis (shocking), chicken george (shocking!) are all quiet right now. so i can't say anything about them yet.

jase? hmmm...i do not know where he stands. but that picture of him and his soon-to-be step-daughter was adorable. it reminds you that he's not really a psycho IRL!

ok, that's my five cents for the night!


----------



## Marisol (Jul 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* i just watched it! and me and my hubby were just like two kids watching it! LOL. i'm so glad all my peeps are in there: janelle, kaysar and diane.
so here's my take so far:

i just got reminded how evil alison and danielle both are! the show barely begun and they were already at it!!! danielle approached the wrong person (alison) to stir her pot. and alison, watch out for her! last i remember, she can kick serious a$$ in HOH and veto competitions!

and dr. will? ok, if no one can see what a serious threat he is w/ mike boogie (they're supposedly business partners IRL and they aren't going to screw the other in that house)...then he's going to win this thing again and i don't want him to!

i love the drama brewing b/w marcellas and danielle. you could get killed with the eye daggers they throw at eachother! LOL

as for the bb6 people being a threat...well, it's true. but the true alliance is just janelle, howie and kaysar. james would screw them over (again) in a heartbeat. so he's just there by association. but he doesn't need alliances! he just has to win all the vetoes!

hmmm, diane, erika (shocking!), nakomis (shocking), chicken george (shocking!) are all quiet right now. so i can't say anything about them yet.

jase? hmmm...i do not know where he stands. but that picture of him and his soon-to-be step-daughter was adorable. it reminds you that he's not really a psycho IRL!

ok, that's my five cents for the night!

Good thing is a summer show and its on 3 times a week cause otherwise, it would be competing with my other shows and I would now know what to watch.
I was totally surprised the CBS picked Chicken Geroge to go into the house. I am even more surprised that America voted Nakomis into the house.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Katie... Katie.. Katie... I may have too. Its too good not to!

Did I miss anything else updating Aquilah on the show tonight?




@ Marisol! You should! I'm not sure. Something is seriously up with my concentration, tonight. GRR! It's probably PMS related.


----------



## Geek (Jul 7, 2006)

LOVED IT! GO Janelle and Howie!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* LOVED IT! GO Janelle and Howie! Hey, Tony!



Are you watching the feeds?


----------



## vickih (Jul 8, 2006)

this is so my guilty pleasure.. my mom rolls her eyes everytime i watch this show...

but it is so bad, it's good...


----------



## Marisol (Jul 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *vickih* this is so my guilty pleasure.. my mom rolls her eyes everytime i watch this show... but it is so bad, it's good...

YAY... another Big Brother fan!


----------



## smilingface (Jul 8, 2006)

Here is my 2 cents.

Mike Boogie-Hate him. I just knew he would get in and I am not happy about it.

Love Nokomis. She was the one who invented the 5 finger plan or backdoor as some call it. She is a good player.

I was so glad Alison and Danielle got nominated. They came on too strong. I just hope I don't have to hear Danielle say "I'm doing this for my family." That really bugged me when she was on BB3.

I laughed when Marcellas said he was surprised that America didn't vote for him. He was so sure of himself.

Chicken George is from BB1. I think they chose him so they could have someone from each Big Brother.

Dr. WIll-He is cocky but so funny. I love his diary room talks.

Usually they post what is happening on the live feeds on the site jokersupdates.com.

The next show is on Tuesday I think.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 8, 2006)

Ididnt get to watch because im doign night school but im done next wednesday so ill start posting soon!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm so sad!



No one has the live feeds.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 8, 2006)

HEY! Did I miss it AGAIN?!?!?!? I thought someone said Saturday!!! Don't tell me I missed it... PLEASE DON'T TELL ME THAT!!!

::: EDIT ::: Okay, I just re-read, and Marisol said Saturday, so I'm hoping I didn't miss it! Better not have had *lmao*


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* HEY! Did I miss it AGAIN?!?!?!? I thought someone said Saturday!!! Don't tell me I missed it... PLEASE DON'T TELL ME THAT!!!
::: EDIT ::: Okay, I just re-read, and Marisol said Saturday, so I'm hoping I didn't miss it! Better not have had *lmao*

Calm down, sweetness! You didn't miss the second episode.



You're ok. Yes,



you are.


----------



## vickih (Jul 9, 2006)

ok.. i don't think it is on tonight???

can't seem to find it...

darn.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 9, 2006)

Here's the first episode. I think the second episode is currently scheduled to air on Tuesday, July 11th.


----------



## Marisol (Jul 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* HEY! Did I miss it AGAIN?!?!?!? I thought someone said Saturday!!! Don't tell me I missed it... PLEASE DON'T TELL ME THAT!!!
::: EDIT ::: Okay, I just re-read, and Marisol said Saturday, so I'm hoping I didn't miss it! Better not have had *lmao*

Ooopppsss... sorry girlie. Its going to be on Tuesday, Thursday and Sunday. But its not on tomorrow.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 9, 2006)

Thank goodness! I have but few shows I watch, and this is going to be one of them *lmao* Only other shows I'm religious about watching are ANTM and Desperate Housewives... Oh, and NASCAR races *lmao* I would say GH, but I can miss an episode here or there and be okay *lol* Thanks again Katie &amp; Marisol! We're gonna need to do reminder posts for my silly butt *lmao*


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 9, 2006)

Yay! I




Marisol!



Hehe!


----------



## Marisol (Jul 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *KathrynNicole* Yay! I



Marisol!



Hehe!




Peer pressure...


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jul 9, 2006)

I am pretty positive that I am going to watch this season! I watched like the first part of the first one then stopped for whatever reason - but it sure seems that it's a favorite!


----------



## Geek (Jul 9, 2006)

No, but I might buy them.





Originally Posted by *KathrynNicole* 

Hey, Tony!



Are you watching the feeds?


----------



## Marisol (Jul 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* No, but I might buy them. I am watching them through the free trial.


----------



## dentaldee (Jul 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* erika (shocking!), nakomis (shocking), chicken george (shocking!) ! I totally agree!!!!!!!!!!!



I think this will be the best season yet........I was kinda worried at first it may not be..........but man.....it will be cut throat!!!!!!

For those who have live feed.............make sure u tells us any interesting things that go on behind the cameras!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## faith3_13 (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah I think this is the best season yet. I'm glad Kaysar got voted in because he's so handsome. I could look at him all day.


----------



## Marisol (Jul 12, 2006)

Did anyone watch? I thin Janelle kicks a$$. She won the veto and did not take Danielle or Allison off. I do hope that Allison is kicked out. George's snoring was making me laugh so hard.

I think Dr Evil (Will) is growing on me.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 12, 2006)

watched it! oh man, i'm sooo glad janelle won the veto! she's so awesome! but i got mad when alison called her busto and that she didn't need anymore food (when alison was watching her from the hoh room). yeah, i'm passionate about this show and my fave characters! don't mess! LOL

i hope the whole house votes alison off while they can! i remember people kept putting off voting her out in bb4 and then she went on a winning streak to go all the way to final two!!!


----------



## tashbash (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh man I love this show!! Allison is so stupid. If she had learned anything from all the other big brothers she would know to keep her mouth shut. Being so outspoken and mouthy and trying to start sh*t is just putting a big red target on her back! If you sit back and just keep your mouth shut and observe, you will make it farther. She's too damn mouthy for me. I hope she is gone. And Janelle rocks! And Will.....oh he is so my favorite!


----------



## smilingface (Jul 12, 2006)

I am not sure who I want to go. Alison is good at competitions and Danielle is good at messing with your head. I don't like either of them. I think they should probably vote out Alison because from what I remember, Danielle has never won a competition although I could be wrong. Dr. Will is too funny. I thought the thing with Howie was funny and when Will said that they had something in common. They were both in love with him.


----------



## dentaldee (Jul 12, 2006)

lovin the show even more this time around!!!! George is a dork......they are going to eat him alive.......he and Howie were sooooooo creepy last night, layin' on each other!

I hope Alison gets the boot...I don't mind Danielle, she's pretty smart.

GO JANELLE GO....GO JANELLE GO!!!!!!


----------



## Marisol (Jul 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* he and Howie were sooooooo creepy last night, layin' on each other! How funny was that? Marcellas' reaction was even better. He was like" seeing that almost made me straight"...


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 13, 2006)

Awww, I missed it last night! Chris had set the dvr up to record but it didn't for some reason. I was sooo pissed off!


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Jul 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Did anyone watch? I thin Janelle kicks a$$. She won the veto and did not take Danielle or Allison off. I do hope that Allison is kicked out. George's snoring was making me laugh so hard.
I think Dr Evil (Will) is growing on me.

I totally agree w/you - I hope Allison is gone, she really unnerves me







I love Janelle - I really would like to see her win - she really plays the game well.





Dr. Will - I was unsure about him, but he has been growing on me as well -Dr. Evil is a great name for him....


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 14, 2006)

YES!!! YES!!! YES!!!

Alison is GONE!!!!

Good thing she got evicted b/c she would be single if she stayed any longer!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 14, 2006)

Yay! Not that I watched any season besides BB6, but I'm GLAD that b!tch is gone! I'm also VERY glad Kaysar got HOH! Yay!


----------



## dentaldee (Jul 14, 2006)

I thought there are supposed to be 2 HOHs???


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 14, 2006)

yeah, did anyone notice how james downplayed kaysar's hoh win?

speaking of kaysar, if he's smart...he better put will and mike boogie up b/c if he or any of bb6 does not know that those two are after bb6 people...then they are in serious trouble!

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* I thought there are supposed to be 2 HOHs??? maybe they are rotating it...one week is two hoh and the next is one hoh and then back to two


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* I thought there are supposed to be 2 HOHs??? yeah i was really confused by that.


----------



## Marisol (Jul 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* I thought there are supposed to be 2 HOHs??? After the eviction, Julie said that there would only be one Hoh. Maybe they are mixing it up this way. 
I was so happy that Alison left the house. I just don't like her. I am soooooo glad that Kaysar won more because that means Janelle is safe. I so want her to win.


----------



## dentaldee (Jul 14, 2006)

thanx ........good thing someone is paying attention!!!


----------



## smilingface (Jul 15, 2006)

I agree that it was good that Alison left. I said to my hubby after she was evicted that she just saved her relationship. I was glad Kaysar won hoh. At least the s6 is safe for another week. Just an FYI. If you don't get the live feeds but want to know what happened on them. Check out tvclubhouse.com. They post what is happening on the live feeds.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *smilingface* I agree that it was good that Alison left. I said to my hubby after she was evicted that she just saved her relationship. I was glad Kaysar won hoh. At least the s6 is safe for another week. Just an FYI. If you don't get the live feeds but want to know what happened on them. Check out tvclubhouse.com. They post what is happening on the live feeds. ooh! thanks for the link!


----------



## Marisol (Jul 15, 2006)

I have to admit that I got the live feeds and I am hooked!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* After the eviction, Julie said that there would only be one Hoh. Maybe they are mixing it up this way. 
I was so happy that Alison left the house. I just don't like her. I am soooooo glad that Kaysar won more because that means Janelle is safe. I so want her to win.

I knew I loved you for a reason *lol*


----------



## Marisol (Jul 16, 2006)

For those of you who want to know what is going on in the house (via the live feeds) there are two forums that give you that info. There are spoilers as to who is nominated and who wins POV so if you want to watch the show spoiler free, do not click on the links.

Click here and here.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 16, 2006)

Uh, Marisol... That's like saying, "Don't look now, but....!" "I said don't look!" *lmao* Now I have to decide on whether or not to look!!! *lmao*


----------



## Marisol (Jul 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* Uh, Marisol... That's like saying, "Don't look now, but....!" "I said don't look!" *lmao* Now I have to decide on whether or not to look!!! *lmao* I am just giving you resources. I will warn you that they have already nominated two people (which will be revealed tomorrow night) and they already had the veto competition (which will be on tuesday night). Its up to you to decide!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 16, 2006)

Oh see, rub, rub, rub!!! Drop the salt already *lmao* Ah, I'm not gonna look... Killing me not to, but I won't *lmao*


----------



## fairygirl (Jul 16, 2006)

Tried so hard not to subscribe to the live feeds this year, but I'm having trouble with keeping myself from checking out the live feed reporting! Think I'll hold off for a bit. Now that Alison is gone, I think I can bear to watch this season again =)


----------



## Marisol (Jul 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *fairygirl* Tried so hard not to subscribe to the live feeds this year, but I'm having trouble with keeping myself from checking out the live feed reporting! Think I'll hold off for a bit. Now that Alison is gone, I think I can bear to watch this season again =) Welcome to MUT! Glad to see another BB fan.


----------



## fairygirl (Jul 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Welcome to MUT! Glad to see another BB fan. Thanks for the welcome. =) I'm hopelessly addicted to Big Brother. I've even started watching BB UK which has me even more addicted =P


----------



## Marisol (Jul 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *fairygirl* Thanks for the welcome. =) I'm hopelessly addicted to Big Brother. I've even started watching BB UK which has me even more addicted =P Hope to see you posting your thoughts on the show. We try to only talk about what is actually on the show not the feeds since not everyone has the feeds.


----------



## Marisol (Jul 18, 2006)

Did anyone watch last night's show? Kaysar nominated Nakomis and Diane. His reason for doing it is so that he can split up the house and wreak some havoc. I wonder if that will really happen.

Theu did a food competition and no pb&amp;j this time. The losers have to eat some oatmeal crap with protein shakes. Howie, Janelle, Danielle, Marcellas, James and Nakomis lost so they have to eat that for the whole week.

Tomorrow night is the PoV ceremony. Can't wait!

Question for you all - is the show living up to your standards?


----------



## Marisol (Jul 19, 2006)

Hello... where are my Big Brother fans?


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 19, 2006)

hmmm...

kaysar, kaysar...smart guy, not so smart player! in bb6, he made a deal with the friendship. what happened? they nominated and voted him out. then he got back and once again, he trusted the friendship through jennifer and again, he was nominated and voted out! and now? he made a deal with chill town! has he not learned anything? geez!

why didn't he just put up will and boogie? no matter what, one of them will go home so who cares if they get mad! they have a far stronger alliance than bb6 b/c those guys are friends and business partners in real life! what's he thinking?

so yeah, i'm not happy that diane and nakomis are up for eviction.

and mari, sometimes, i do wish alison was still there b/c she definitely made it interesting. but i didn't want her to stay and win! as far as the show, it's not as drama-filled as when alison was there. so it's not as heart-pounding!

i like janelle's, jase's, marcellas's and danielle's diary room entries. the rest either annoy me or just bore me!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 19, 2006)

I missed part of this, so I missed the PoV competition... Did Kaysar make a deal w/ Will &amp; Mike Boogie? What's going to be a good one is seeing which side Erika ends up going with!


----------



## dentaldee (Jul 19, 2006)

I was thinking kaysar had a plan but apparently he's just kissing a$$...........what a pansy, I like him so much, but this was really disappointing!!!

I thought it might be more lively this time but they all seem to be pretty subdued this time around(so far!)Last time on bb I thought Will was kinda funny....this time he's just arrogant and I can't stand him.....I never liked Boggie........and I sick of hearing Diane boo hoo whoes me!!

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* I missed part of this, so I missed the PoV competition... Did Kaysar make a deal w/ Will &amp; Mike Boogie? What's going to be a good one is seeing which side Erika ends up going with! Yeah Kaysar sold out to the other side.........what will erika do????........whatever she's told like the rest of them are doing......a bunch of scared sheep being lead to slaughter!!!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 21, 2006)

Okay, I need the scoop on last night's episode... I missed it! *eek*


----------



## Marisol (Jul 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* Okay, I need the scoop on last night's episode... I missed it! *eek* You are sooo funny! 
Nakomis got voted off and James won HOH. During the show, they talked about the Mr and Mrs Smith Allience between Jase and Diane. You can probably check ou the CBS site for more details.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 21, 2006)

Do you think there's anything to this Mr. &amp; Mrs. Smith alliance?


----------



## Marisol (Jul 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Do you think there's anything to this Mr. &amp; Mrs. Smith alliance? Part of me thinks so especially since I have been watching the feeds. They have not talked to one another at all really. For example, Danielle and Marcellas also dont like each other but they talk to one another. I like how they gave the exhibits during the show. What do you think?
Anyone else happy that one of the BB6 guests won the HOH competition? I sure was glad.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 21, 2006)

LMAO! I'm getting pathetic, aren't I? Oh well! Thanks Marisol! I wasn't bothered by Nakomis, so I can't say if I'm "sad" to see her go... But James getting HOH?! This better not be a repeat of last season! BTW, what _*IS*_ the Mr. &amp; Mrs. Smith Alliance?!


----------



## Marisol (Jul 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* LMAO! I'm getting pathetic, aren't I? Oh well! Thanks Marisol! I wasn't bothered by Nakomis, so I can't say if I'm "sad" to see her go... But James getting HOH?! This better not be a repeat of last season! BTW, what _*IS*_ the Mr. &amp; Mrs. Smith Alliance?! Here is the article for those who are interested in reading it.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Part of me thinks so especially since I have been watching the feeds. They have not talked to one another at all really. For example, Danielle and Marcellas also dont like each other but they talk to one another. I like how they gave the exhibits during the show. *What do you think?*
Anyone else happy that one of the BB6 guests won the HOH competition? I sure was glad.

Jase's facial expression when they confronted him on it made me think something's going on. It is weird how they seem to be avoiding one another.


----------



## Marisol (Jul 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Jase's facial expression when they confronted him on it made me think something's going on. It is weird how they seem to be avoiding one another. Exactly... the fact that they are avoiding each other is what makes me think they are together. Also, saying Angelina Jolie's name to her at the first HOH competition has to mean something. Remember she didn't hit him...


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Exactly... the fact that they are avoiding each other is what makes me think they are together. Also, *saying Angelina Jolie's name to her at the first HOH competition has to mean something*. Remember she didn't hit him... Oh, yeah, that's right! I think so, too!
So is Jase's story about his new g/f all made up and he's actually with Diane? He seemed quite believable when he was talking to James about it and he does seem different and more mature this season. Maybe he and Diane just have an alliance but aren't b/f, g/f outside of the house? I dunno.

Have you seen anyone naked on the live feed? I was lmao at Howie when he was stuck in the shower w/o a towel!


----------



## smilingface (Jul 21, 2006)

I do think Jase has a girlfriend. I don't think he was lying about that. However I also think he and Diane have an alliance. I heard it started before they even got into the house. I don't think it is anything romantic. To my surprise I am actually liking Jase this season. I was disappointed that Nakomis went home. I think she is a great player and doesn't back down. She would be the one to put up Boogie and Will. But it doesn't matter now. I am glad James won hoh but you never know what he will do. I don't think s6 should feel safe because he always does the unexpected.


----------



## Geek (Jul 21, 2006)

I love Janelle, she is one of the toughest competitors, but I have to say...she is soo P0rn lol


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 21, 2006)

well, i like diane so i'm ok with her staying.

it's james winning hoh that makes me nervous. who's to say he won't put up bb6? but then again, i doubt he is at the top of the target list as long as the other three are around. so it might be to his advantage to keep them intact.

the mr. and mrs. smith alliance is sooooooo on! look how nervous and uncomfortable jase got when confronted by marcellas and janelle!

speaking of those two (janelle and marcellas)...i love them together! they are sooo funny!


----------



## Marisol (Jul 22, 2006)

Lisa - the only one I have seen is Howie. He is too funny!

smilingface &amp; hersch - I am glad that James won. If he were to put up a BB6 person, think how great the show would be with all the turmoil. Not that I want them out but it would be really good TV.

Marcellas cracked me up saying that he and Janelle would be the most glam partners to finish BB7.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 24, 2006)

aquilah! did you miss it again tonight? LOL


----------



## Marisol (Jul 24, 2006)

So was anyone surprised that he picked Chicken George and Will. I was. I agree with Will but George is really not a good player. He should have gone for someone like Jase or Boogie. That would have been great!

I just love how evil and sarcastic Will is. I think he is going to win this whole game. Tuesday is the Power of Veto ceremony. I know that I will be watching!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* aquilah! did you miss it again tonight? LOL Yep! I was writing a paper! You can even ask Thais because I interviewed her for it! Plus, John was playing on his PS2!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 24, 2006)

i really don't know why george is up there. unless it's a plot to take him out in power of veto and put boogie in!


----------



## smilingface (Jul 26, 2006)

Ok who saw it tonight. I loved Dr. Will's speech. I love how he tells everyone how he is going to play the game. He says he will blow competitions and that people should nominate him. And the funny thing is that they don't believe him. They don't see him as a threat because he doesn't win competitions. But he likes to manipulate people. I think he will make it to the end. I hope he does. He is fun to watch. I think James made a big mistake not putting Boogie up. I think that will come back to haunt him.


----------



## Geek (Jul 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *smilingface* 

Ok who saw it tonight. I loved Dr. Will's speech. I love how he tells everyone how he is going to play the game. He says he will blow competitions and that people should nominate him. And the funny thing is that they don't believe him. They don't see him as a threat because he doesn't win competitions. But he likes to manipulate people. I think he will make it to the end. I hope he does. He is fun to watch. I think James made a big mistake not putting Boogie up. I think that will come back to haunt him. 


Careful!!! Us west coasters havent see it yet


----------



## smilingface (Jul 26, 2006)

Oops sorry!


----------



## Geek (Jul 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *smilingface* 

Oops sorry! 


no problem




, you can use this option ^ there :


----------



## Becka (Jul 26, 2006)

u guys i can't james ... he is such a pansy. i dunno i just can't get over how he was last season. he totally should have put up boogie next to will. if someone uses the veto tonight you think he's bright enough to backdoor boogie or jayse?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 26, 2006)

I missed it... AGAIN! I'm w/ you Tony, no worries *lol*


----------



## Marisol (Jul 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* I missed it... AGAIN! I'm w/ you Tony, no worries *lol* Aquilah... you are hopeless!





Oh man... what an exciting episode! First of all, the moment between George and Howie was so heart warming. George is right. Howie does need to look out for himself. An alliance can only take you so far. I was so happy that George won the veto but I feel bad that he has to eat slop for 60 days.

Will's speech at the end was fabulous! I think that he will win it all! People don't realize that he is working them.

How hot does Kaysar look with his shaved head... yum! I don't think that Jase would have shaved his head. Especially after they did a whole segment on his mirror face.

Oh man... this show is addicting!


----------



## Geek (Jul 26, 2006)

One word! TIVO!










Originally Posted by *Aquilah* 

I missed it... AGAIN! I'm w/ you Tony, no worries *lol*


----------



## Marisol (Jul 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* One word! TIVO!





Or the live feeds!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Or the live feeds!


----------



## Marisol (Jul 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *KathrynNicole*


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol*


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 26, 2006)

Okay, I don't have TIVO, and I haven't decided to shell out extra for the DVR receiver... As for live feeds, I'd love to, but damned dial-up! I'd feel like it was a waste of time and money...


----------



## Becka (Jul 26, 2006)

OMG last night was the best episode of bb in all time !!! glad to see james stepped up to the plate and put up jayse. jayse has GOT to go. wasn't his little tantrum funny, sore loser.

i can't wait to see what dr. will has in store for us, he rocks!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 26, 2006)

I love Dr. Will! He's working his mind game magic again. I feel sorry for George having to eat slop for 60 days too, Mari. What the hell is that stuff anyways!? I thought it was like oatmeal at first by the way it looked but it has to be something worse with the way they act.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 26, 2006)

i actually felt sorry for jase. i don't think he would've dropped out of veto comp. if he knew there was a slight chance he'd go up. i guess he felt safe after the talk he had with james.


----------



## Becka (Jul 27, 2006)

i dunno, after his little fit i was so reminded about how cocky he was all season 5. i do wonder tho if flat iron sales to men will go up suddenly this week ...

lisa i have no idea what that slop is, it is SO disgusting. looks like blended porridge.


----------



## Marisol (Jul 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* I love Dr. Will! He's working his mind game magic again. I feel sorry for George having to eat slop for 60 days too, Mari. What the hell is that stuff anyways!? I thought it was like oatmeal at first by the way it looked but it has to be something worse with the way they act. I have heard it be described on the feeds as Cream of Wheat without the cream. You gotta give George props. I don't think anyone else would have said 60 days.


----------



## smilingface (Jul 27, 2006)

Poor George. He was willing to do anything to stay in the house. I am so glad he got the veto! I hope Dr. Will stays because he is so funny. Tune in tonight!


----------



## vickih (Jul 27, 2006)

ok but I freaking love this show.. and i have to agree with Becka that that episode was fantastic. personally i do not like James and I'm starting to dislike Kaysar as well. too pompous for their own good. Jase also annoys me but he is doing exactly what everyone else is doing , which is working alliances. So for James to back-door Jase (ooh that must of hurt) is pretty hypercritcal of him. It's only a matter of time before James gets the boot.

I'm still voting for my girl Danielle.... oh and of course Dr. Will (that speech was hysterical)...


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 29, 2006)

Oh my gosh! The HGs are so pissed off! BB keeps playing all of the recorded messages people have sent in to CBS. Little Willie freaked out a few mins. ago, because the lights were out, and a scary male voice was playing. They are so going to be up all night!


----------



## Becka (Jul 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *KathrynNicole* Oh my gosh! The HGs are so pissed off! BB keeps playing all of the recorded messages people have sent in to CBS. Little Willie freaked out a few mins. ago, because the lights were out, and a scary male voice was playing. They are so going to be up all night! OMG that is hilarious!!! Kathryn Nicole, how often did America pick? I didn't call in but I was thinking if I did, i'd choose to wake them up every 30 min. i'm so mean


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Becka* OMG that is hilarious!!! Kathryn Nicole, how often did America pick? I didn't call in but I was thinking if I did, i'd choose to wake them up every 30 min. i'm so mean




I think it was every fifteen minutes.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 31, 2006)

Who watched tonight?




I hated seeing Boogie put up on the chopping block. I like Chill Town so I hope Erika goes home.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 31, 2006)

I did! I did!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 31, 2006)

And what did you think, Ms. Katie?


----------



## Geek (Jul 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* 

Who watched tonight? I hated seeing Boogie put up on the chopping block. I like Chill Town so I hope Erika goes home. 


Oh lisa, you pimped it for me!!!!! pls use the spoiler tags!




It doesn't show here for another hour


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Oh lisa, you pimped it for me!!!!! pls use the spoiler tags!




It doesn't show here for another hour





Oops, I am sooo sorry, Tony! I didn't know I should use them since the title says with spoilers but I will from now on. Soo sorry! Please, forgive!


----------



## Geek (Jul 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* 

Oops, I am sooo sorry, Tony! I didn't know I should use them since the title says with spoilers but I will from now on. Soo sorry! Please, forgive! 


booooo hooooo wahhhhhhhh 
lol, im crying


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 31, 2006)

Boogie annoys me, because he's always digging in his butt crack. Seriously. He needs to use baby wipes or something. See here &amp; here. He's nasty. He needs to shower more. Other than that, he's ok.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *KathrynNicole* Boogie annoys me, because he's always digging in his butt crack. Seriously. He needs to use baby wipes or something. See here &amp; here. He's nasty. He needs to shower more. Other than that, he's ok. LMAO!! Eww, sick! But that was hilarious! Thanks for the laugh. I definitely wouldn't shake hands with him.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* LMAO!! Eww, sick! But that was hilarious! Thanks for the laugh. I definitely wouldn't shake hands with him. You're welcome.



Would you eat at one of his restaurants? That, my friend, is the question.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *KathrynNicole* You're welcome.



Would you eat at one of his restaurants? That, my friend, is the question. Hahahaha! As long as he had nothing to do with the cooking or preparation! Speaking of preparation...maybe he needs some Preparation H.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Hahahaha! As long as he had nothing to do with the cooking or preparation! Speaking of preparation...maybe he needs some Preparation H.









@ Lisa! Guess what? I know you appreciate poop humor. Howie clogged up the downstairs toilet. There was actually water on the floor. Chicken George unclogged the toilet &amp; helped him clean everything up. The other house guests were either upstairs (watching the movie), in the red room playing cards, or in the kitchen.
Warning: Possible spoiler below.



Janie is talking to Erika. I don't think she's going home. I'm not certain, though. Janie changes her mind as often as she plays with her hair. She's currently thinking about putting up Diane.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *KathrynNicole*









@ Lisa! Guess what? I know you appreciate poop humor. Howie clogged up the downstairs toilet. There was actually water on the floor. Chicken George unclogged the toilet &amp; helped him clean everything up. The other house guests were either upstairs (watching the movie), in the red room playing cards, or in the kitchen.
Warning: Possible spoiler below.



Janie is talking to Erika. I don't think she's going home. I'm not certain, though. Janie changes her mind as often as she plays with her hair. She's currently thinking about putting up Diane.
LMAO! Chicken George is a nice guy and that was awfully sweet of him to help clean up the poop overflow!
I read your spoiler and i'm going, "Hmmm!" I hope it's not true. So have you already seen the veto challenge?


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* LMAO! Chicken George is a nice guy and that was awfully sweet of him to help clean up the poop overflow!
I read your spoiler and i'm going, "Hmmm!" I hope it's not true. So have you already seen the veto challenge?

Janie will probably change her mind. No. I can't even remember if they've had the POV competition, yet. My brain is MIA. I hope it comes back soon. Watching the live feeds is killing my brain cells.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 31, 2006)

i am SOOO glad i don't have live feeds! i don't think i'd be able to do anything but watch! LOL


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* i am SOOO glad i don't have live feeds! i don't think i'd be able to do anything but watch! LOL Aww, _Hersh_. You should _so_ get the lives feeds!



Mari &amp; I need a partner in crime.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *KathrynNicole* Aww, _Hersh_. You should _so_ get the lives feeds!



Mari &amp; I need a partner in crime. oh no-no! omg! you don't know katie! you don't know!



i'm very bad! once i get hooked, you literally would have to cancel the internet service for me to get off! so no! i can't!










p.s. i'm like that with message boards too!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* oh no-no! omg! you don't know katie! you don't know!



i'm very bad! once i get hooked, you literally would have to cancel the internet service for me to get off! so no! i can't!










p.s. i'm like that with message boards too!

You don't know what you're missing.



I'm watching the feeds and posting at the same time.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *KathrynNicole* You don't know what you're missing.



I'm watching the feeds and posting at the same time. i know! i know!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 31, 2006)

Dr. Will has a possible two year contract with Dr. 90210.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *KathrynNicole* Dr. Will has a possible two year contract with Dr. 90210. Really!? That's pretty cool! I like Dr. Will. He reminds me so much of one of my cousins.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Really!? That's pretty cool! I like Dr. Will. He reminds me so much of one of my cousins. I love him, too. He reminds my husband of an old friend of his that he hasn't seen in years.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *KathrynNicole* I love him, too. He reminds my husband of an old friend of his that he hasn't seen in years. Hmm, wonder if your husband was friends with my cousin. lol


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Hmm, wonder if your husband was friends with my cousin. lol You never know.




Maybe.
Lisa, you asked about the POV comp. My husband just reminded me about it, so if you're curious, click below.

*Warning! Spoiler alert! Please do not click if you do not want to know.*



Booger won it. Janie, Howie, Marcellas and Erika are currently up in the Barbie pink HOH room discussing the possibility of replacing Mike Boogie with Diane. It looks like Diane may be going home. Things change like crazy, though, every fifteen seconds, so you never know.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 1, 2006)

Don't forget to watch BB tonight, Aquilah!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 2, 2006)

LMAO! Thanks Katie! However, I'm sitting here posting instead... Like a tool! John's playing his sprint car game on the big TV, and it takes TOO much to fight the volume w/ the wee little TV in our room off the living room!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 2, 2006)

Yay! I watched it... Kinda! Ran back and forth, and probably missed some key points, but I did watch it overall!!! Ain't ya proud of me?! *lol*


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* Yay! I watched it... Kinda! Ran back and forth, and probably missed some key points, but I did watch it overall!!! Ain't ya proud of me?! *lol*


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 2, 2006)

i dare not read a single post until i've at least watched today's episode!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 2, 2006)

I watched it, too. I think I am ready for the live feeds now b/c it's getting goood!



We're about to witness the wrath of James.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* I watched it, too. I think I am ready for the live feeds now b/c it's getting goood!



We're about to witness the wrath of James.
Are you ready?


----------



## dentaldee (Aug 2, 2006)

I wanted to see more of them getting bugged at night!! it was too funny!!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 2, 2006)

Ugh! I'm not! Don't care for that person to begin with!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* I wanted to see more of them getting bugged at night!! it was too funny!! Oh! What was that about?! Or would that be spoiling something? I'm SO late! I need to find that link Marisol posted before!


----------



## Becka (Aug 2, 2006)

another goooood episode. Poor Janey though - WHAT is she thinking ???



I think she better chill for a while, not get HOH, she's making herself such a target!
I still think James is a nutcase, c'mon buddy Janey is doing nothing different than he is by his secret alliance w/ Dianne and Danielle. Pot calling the kettle black !!!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* I wanted to see more of them getting bugged at night!! it was too funny!! It was funny! I watched all of it on the live feeds. You can watch clips, at JokersUpdates.com, by clicking on media. You'll have to search, though, because it happened a few days ago.


----------



## vickih (Aug 2, 2006)

oh my god did you girls catch the skit at the end with Will and Boogie, where they were doing that mock telephone conversation. I could not stop laughing, it was so funny.... i don't like Boogie and don't want him to win, but i have to admit that was funny..

i'm going for Will all the way.... and someone PLEASE nominate Janelle.. i'm so sick of her..

so far this guilty pleasure of mine is fantastic.... can't wait for thursday.


----------



## dentaldee (Aug 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *KathrynNicole* It was funny! I watched all of it on the live feeds. You can watch clips, at JokersUpdates.com, by clicking on media. You'll have to search, though, because it happened a few days ago. thanks for the tip!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *vickih* oh my god did you girls catch the skit at the end with Will and Boogie, where they were doing that mock telephone conversation. I could not stop laughing, it was so funny.... i don't like Boogie and don't want him to win, but i have to admit that was funny..i'm going for Will all the way.... and someone PLEASE nominate Janelle.. i'm so sick of her..

so far this guilty pleasure of mine is fantastic.... can't wait for thursday.

LMAO! Yes, I LOVE it when they do that! They've done it a few times and it always makes me PMSL!


----------



## Marisol (Aug 2, 2006)

Is this a great show or what? Like Katie said, I too have the feeds and I am hooked! It totally gives you a different perspective. I hope that Diane gets kicked off. I can't stand her whiny ways. I want a floater to win HoH. I think Janelle made a stupid move in not nominating win. I am telling you... he will win it!


----------



## vickih (Aug 2, 2006)

ok really we should be on that show.. could you imagine us on there??? it would be freaking hysterical.

and i agree Marisol.. Dr. Will will win. Can't wait...

and welcome back!!!

ok really.. ask me how peeved I am??? i just tried viewing the Live Feed and it doesn't give access to Canadian residents. UGH... how am I going to get my dose of dr. will and his antics.. crapola...


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm sorry you couldn't get access to the feeds! I just subscribed today...



Do y'all think the twist is going to be them bringing one of the ousted guests back into the house this week? I wonder who it'll be.


----------



## pxixnxkxsxtxaxr (Aug 3, 2006)

i love this season i love the BB sixer's but Will has a good chace of winning for the second time


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 3, 2006)

I SO want live feeds, but I'll be all moved in and settled with DSL finally, just as the show ends I bet!


----------



## vickih (Aug 3, 2006)

hmmm there's supposed to be a twist??? i didn't catch that part...

is that why Jase kept saying I'll be back?


----------



## smilingface (Aug 3, 2006)

I think they are just guessing about the twist. I don't remeber Julie Chen mentioning anything about a twist. However in the past there has been twists. Last season everyone came in with a partner. The year before that was the twin twist, before that the X-factor. So I do believe there will be a twist. I can't wait to find out what it is.

Oh and I agree with the above poster. It looks to me like Will might win again imo. He somehow gets everyone to trust him when he is up to no good. I love him!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 4, 2006)

I know who won HOH.


----------



## dentaldee (Aug 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* I know who won HOH.



tell me.........no don't ..........no really tell me..........NO DON'T.........I'm dying to find out!!!!.......3 days to wait..aaahhh!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 4, 2006)

LOL Dee! I won't spoil it for ya. I'm watching them right now. These live feeds are so addictive.


----------



## Marisol (Aug 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* LOL Dee! I won't spoil it for ya. I'm watching them right now. These live feeds are so addictive. I told ya that they are addictive. It's like being a fly on the wall. I love it!

I was glad that Diane was kicked off because I didn't like her whiny ways. I do think that Janelle needs to be careful because I think she will be the first one nominated of the S6.

I cannot stand Marcellas now. He is the ultimate floater talking crap about Janelle and then being friends with her. I hope he gets nominated and evicted.


----------



## vickih (Aug 4, 2006)

ok SPILL... who won?

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* LOL Dee! I won't spoil it for ya. I'm watching them right now. These live feeds are so addictive.


----------



## Marisol (Aug 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *vickih* ok SPILL... who won? For those who want to know who won HOH



Danielle


Don't forget that the nominations are on Sunday.


----------



## Marisol (Aug 7, 2006)

Where are my BB7 sistahs and brotha? Come on... did no one watch tonight?

I was sort of glad that Danielle won the HOH just because I thought she would spice things up. But I did not think that she would nominate Janelle or James. I really, really hope that Janelle wins POV. I am more of a fan of hers than James. Then she can evict Danielle's a$$.

I almost got teary eyed when Marcellas gave George the slop pass for the week. I was really glad because Georgie is losing some weight and it isnt healthy. I was also cracking up with Kaysar and Will. Too funny!

I can't wait for Tuesday to see the POV competition. Go Janie!


----------



## vickih (Aug 7, 2006)

hey marisol.... so glad that Danielle won HOH as well... But unlike you, I hope that they evict Janelle and not James. I just can't stand Janelle. Mind you James isn't any better. I still think that the final four will be Will, Danielle, James and Kaysar. Even though I think Kaysar is not really playing the game that well. Everyone likes him, no one is going to nominate him. But I still want Will to win. If only someone would cut his hair.. hee hee


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *vickih* hey marisol.... so glad that Danielle won HOH as well... But unlike you, I hope that they evict Janelle and not James.I just can't stand Janelle. Ditto! *ducks and runs for cover*


----------



## dentaldee (Aug 7, 2006)

I think it will sure rock things up now that Danny is HOH.........I don't really favor anyone or care who wins so far this year.........but I love Kaysar still!!


----------



## vickih (Aug 7, 2006)

ok... i know who won the POV


----------



## Marisol (Aug 8, 2006)

I am rooting for Janelle. Why do people dislike her? Secretly though, I am rooting for Wil. If he wins it, it will teach them all a lesson.


----------



## dentaldee (Aug 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I am rooting for Janelle. Why do people dislike her? Secretly though, I am rooting for Wil. *If he wins it, it will teach them all a lesson.* I think they all become stupid as soon as they walk through the BB door!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 9, 2006)

Hahaha! I just saw Howie go into the jack shack to whack!


----------



## dentaldee (Aug 9, 2006)

gaaaawd!!

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Hahaha! I just saw Howie go into the jack shack to whack!


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 9, 2006)

GO JANIE GO!!! (sorry vicki! i know you don't like her! LOL)


----------



## smilingface (Aug 9, 2006)

I am so glad Janie won veto. Unfortunately I think Kaysar is going. I wish it were James. He is on my nerves lately.

I have a question. After Thursday's eviction are the evictees now going to be in the jury? I think they have 7 people in the jury right? I was just wondering.


----------



## vickih (Aug 9, 2006)

GET OUT!!!! hee hee... i guess in his time of need he forgot their were cameras... his momma would be proud

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Hahaha! I just saw Howie go into the jack shack to whack!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *smilingface* I am so glad Janie won veto. Unfortunately I think Kaysar is going. I wish it were James. He is on my nerves lately. I have a question. *After Thursday's eviction are the evictees now going to be in the jury?* I think they have 7 people in the jury right? I was just wondering.

Not sure. Anyone know?


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I am rooting for Janelle. Why do people dislike her? Secretly though, I am rooting for Wil. If he wins it, it will teach them all a lesson. Me, too. I love Will.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 10, 2006)

OMG! I cannot stand Will! Sorry, but I can't! It'd be nice if Janie won, but I'm not seeing that happen...


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 10, 2006)

I dont really have a favorite to win because ive only seen season 2 and 5 so i have no idea who the other people are. lol I only remember Will and Mike.


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* OMG! I cannot stand Will! Sorry, but I can't! It'd be nice if Janie won, but I'm not seeing that happen... you mean for pov? b/c she won it!




as for the prize...hmmm...i think will could win it again if they don't get rid of him!

and sadly, i think kaysar is going.


----------



## Marisol (Aug 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *smilingface* I am so glad Janie won veto. Unfortunately I think Kaysar is going. I wish it were James. He is on my nerves lately. I have a question. After Thursday's eviction are the evictees now going to be in the jury? I think they have 7 people in the jury right? I was just wondering.

After this episode they will go into sequester. That is why they wanted to kick out someone from Season 6 to make sure that they don't have the numbers to vote. 
I really, really, really hope that Kaysar stays.

Yay for Janie! I was soooo happy that she won POV. Danielle's Legion of Doom sure screwed her. LOL


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* After this episode they will go into sequester. That is why they wanted to kick out someone from Season 6 to make sure that they don't have the numbers to vote. 
I really, really, really hope that Kaysar stays.

Yay for Janie! I was soooo happy that she won POV. Danielle's Legion of Doom sure screwed her. LOL





I'd rather see flames over Danielle. She's been driving me insane all week.


----------



## smilingface (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks for the info. So after tonight they will be in sequester. I wonder where they will be this year. I love when they show the sequester house!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *smilingface* Thanks for the info. So after tonight they will be in sequester. I wonder where they will be this year. I love when they show the sequester house! Marcellas lost his passport at a club. Well, BB is in contact with his mom, because he doesn't have his birth certificate, either. Marcellas is convinced that sequester will be in Mexico. He also doesn't have a driver's license, because he doesn't drive, at all.


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 10, 2006)

oh man, i'm hoping, hoping that kaysar stays (though he's kind of boring to watch as of late since he's playing it real safe!).


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* oh man, i'm hoping, hoping that kaysar stays (though he's kind of boring to watch as of late since he's playing it real safe!). Kaysar's been somewhat depressing to watch (on the live feeds) this year. Although, for the last couple of days, he's been livening up. I think it has something to do with being nominated.


----------



## smilingface (Aug 10, 2006)

That is interesting about Marci's passport. I wonder what they will do it they can't find it?


----------



## Marisol (Aug 11, 2006)

Last year's sequester was near my house (in the napa valley).

Go Kaysar! I hope James is kicked out!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *smilingface* That is interesting about Marci's passport. I wonder what they will do it they can't find it? Good question.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 11, 2006)

I know who was voted out!





Will looks exactly like his momma!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 11, 2006)

Me, too. Yeah, he does, Lisa. Same eyebrows. Same hair. Same mannerisms.


----------



## Marisol (Aug 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* I know who was voted out!





Will looks exactly like his momma!

Yes he does. 


I am so sad that Kaysar got voted out. And on his birthday!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 11, 2006)

Mari, Lisa and Katie. On three way while watching the live feeds. Let me know when.


----------



## vickih (Aug 11, 2006)

ok ok.. i know i'm in the minority (still) but i'm so glad that Kaysar got kicked out.

What's funny with them is that they all become mad when people lie to them or go against the alliance. Hello? didn't janelle start this when she voted for Diana?.. why is Kaysar and all of them so shocked when James told them, "now I will be playing for me" why is that so shocking? and why do they all get upset when they get nonimated?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *KathrynNicole* Mari, Lisa and Katie. On three way while watching the live feeds. Let me know when.





That would be soo much fun! Let's do it! Maybe you can help me figure out how to get the chat back up....Chris closed it one day and now it won't come back.


----------



## dentaldee (Aug 11, 2006)

I hear there's a big stir up in the BB house!!!!!!!!!!!!! because of the HOH competition!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* I hear there's a big stir up in the BB house!!!!!!!!!!!!! because of the HOH competition!! Mmm hmm! Yep, all you Janie fans will be pleased to hear the news. I'm shocked and disappointed myself!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* That would be soo much fun! Let's do it! Maybe you can help me figure out how to get the chat back up....Chris closed it one day and now it won't come back. Did you figure it out, yet, Lisa? Click on _View_. Then, _Show Related Info_.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *KathrynNicole* Did you figure it out, yet, Lisa? Click on _View_. Then, _Show Related Info_. Yes, I found it. Sorry, i'm a dodo.
So when are we gonna have our 3-way?


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Yes, I found it. Sorry, i'm a dodo.
So when are we gonna have our 3-way?

Soon! I hope.



I'll have to PM my number to you and Marisol. I'm about to eat a horribly unhealthy, late dinner, though, so I'll be MIA for a few. Taco Bell, baby.



Shame, shame, shame on me.


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 13, 2006)

i'm interested to see what erika will do. if she's smart, she'll put one of chill town and one of bb6 up for eviction as the so-called floaters have the numbers to evict whoever they want!


----------



## Geek (Aug 13, 2006)

Erika has big boobs. Ok I said it.


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Erika has big boobs. Ok I said it. she does!


----------



## Marisol (Aug 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Erika has big boobs. Ok I said it. So does Janie!


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* So does Janie!



def. janie! and alison never forgets to mention it.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 13, 2006)

Erika is drunk.


----------



## VanityConfident (Aug 13, 2006)

There's the usual banter in the house tonight although BB stopped the flow of alcohol at some point. Howie was jazzed up all day and he and Janie got a little cross-wise but they're okay. Janie, Erica, Will &amp; Boogie took a shower together tonight (bathing suits, of course) and then later, Janie went into the "bug room", flipped the light on and found Boogie in bed with Erica. You could kind of see the light "flip on" in Janie's head.

I'm new to MuT and to this thread but was glad to find other BB watchers. I don't know what the rules are regarding spoilers so fill me in so I don't say too much. My husband recaps at HamsterTime so it's BB All Stars around our house 24/7. I'm usually working in the same room and can hear the live feed in the background and he fills me in whether I hear it or not.





Here's to the winner..whoever he/she may be.


----------



## Marisol (Aug 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *VanityConfident* There's the usual banter in the house tonight although BB stopped the flow of alcohol at some point. Howie was jazzed up all day and he and Janie got a little cross-wise but they're okay. Janie, Erica, Will &amp; Boogie took a shower together tonight (bathing suits, of course) and then later, Janie went into the "bug room", flipped the light on and found Boogie in bed with Erica. You could kind of see the light "flip on" in Janie's head. 

I'm new to MuT and to this thread but was glad to find other BB watchers. I don't know what the rules are regarding spoilers so fill me in so I don't say too much. My husband recaps at HamsterTime so it's BB All Stars around our house 24/7. I'm usually working in the same room and can hear the live feed in the background and he fills me in whether I hear it or not.





Here's to the winner..whoever he/she may be.

Another BB fan! 
We try not to talk about anything too important that is going on in the house just mainly on the show since not everyone has the live feeds. The shower thing was too funny though. Will was actually flustered.

I can't wait for tomorrow's show. Its gonna be off the hook!


----------



## VanityConfident (Aug 14, 2006)

They certainly underplayed Erica's reaction to having to replay the HOH comp. She had an absolute fit! Threatened to leave, took her mic. off for a while... she was really upset.

Looks like the end of the season is gonna be nasty! Hope they get their gloves out...looks like war!


----------



## Saja (Aug 14, 2006)

You could see boogies naked but just before Janelle walked in....nobody wants to see naked boogie butt.


----------



## VanityConfident (Aug 14, 2006)

No one but Erica maybe. LOL


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 14, 2006)

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !! What a twist! hehehehehe


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 14, 2006)

Definitely Hersh!


----------



## Marisol (Aug 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !! What a twist! hehehehehe Which one? LOL

Go Jedi Janie! I was sooo happy when she won it. Whaddup Kaysar!

So Erika and Boogie... eeewwww!


----------



## dentaldee (Aug 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Which one? LOL

Go Jedi Janie! I was sooo happy when she won it. Whaddup Kaysar!

So Erika and Boogie... eeewwww!

I totally agree with you on everything!!!!!!


----------



## VanityConfident (Aug 14, 2006)

So do I take it there are plenty of Jedi Janie fans here? I jumped in on the thread so late I'm not sure who's rooting for who.

I'm Janie (Howie/dearly departed Kaysar) fan. Failing that, I kinda like Will although I was all set to really dislike him when it started. I didn't watch his season so I didn't know what to expect from him.


----------



## vickih (Aug 14, 2006)

what what? what did I miss?

are they a couple or something???

So Erika and Boogie... eeewwww!


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *vickih* what what? what did I miss?are they a couple or something???

So Erika and Boogie... eeewwww!

the last clip was a night vision of boogie asking erika for "one kiss" and she did and then said, "night boogie". ewwwwwwwwwwwww!

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Which one? LOL

Go Jedi Janie! I was sooo happy when she won it. Whaddup Kaysar!

So Erika and Boogie... eeewwww!

janie winning hoh! suckas!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *VanityConfident* *So do I take it there are plenty of Jedi Janie fans here?* I jumped in on the thread so late I'm not sure who's rooting for who. Yep. 
Vicki and me seem to be in the minority here.

Can someone fill me in on what happened between Janie and Will and some whipped cream. I came in late on the live feeds one day and heard her saying to him that she was worried she might not have a b/f when she got home. ?


----------



## vickih (Aug 14, 2006)

apparently Will is dating another reality star.. Erin Brodie who used to be on for Love or Money... i think will is a hoot! he is just reeling Janelle in.. Someone needs to put her in her place and for some reason I think that it may be Will... go Will go...

she has a boyfriend? good lord.


----------



## Marisol (Aug 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Yep. 
Vicki and me seem to be in the minority here.

Can someone fill me in on what happened between Janie and Will and some whipped cream. I came in late on the live feeds one day and heard her saying to him that she was worried she might not have a b/f when she got home. ?

I can't believe you missed it. It was soooooooooo funny!
Janelle, Erika and Will were in the hot tub. Everyone had been drinking and were getting pretty crazy. Janelle and Erika kept trying to get Will to take his shorts off and they would take their tops off. He would not do it. FInally, someone said lets shower together in the HOH room. Will agreed only if Boogie could join them. Erika and JAnelle said ok. So he gets up and runs into the house to get Boogie who was asleep. He literally pulls him out of bed, goes to the HOH room and kicks James and Howie out of there. In the meantime, Janelle and Erika are putting make up on. All of them are in the shower and Janelle has some sort of edible body mousse (from the Jessica simpson line) and Erika is licking it off Boogie and Will will not not Janelle lick it from him. Will was soooo nervous. It was sooo funny. You couldn't really see much but it was pretty funny hearing Will freak out.Here is some footage of it on Youtube.


----------



## Tpsyduck (Aug 15, 2006)

I think I'm defintely in the minority here because I just can't stand Janie and so want her to go home! I don't know that I have a favorite, but I just like James and Danielle, but Chilltown is absolutely halarious to watch play the whole house lol!


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I can't believe you missed it. It was soooooooooo funny!
Janelle, Erika and Will were in the hot tub. Everyone had been drinking and were getting pretty crazy. Janelle and Erika kept trying to get Will to take his shorts off and they would take their tops off. He would not do it. FInally, someone said lets shower together in the HOH room. Will agreed only if Boogie could join them. Erika and JAnelle said ok. So he gets up and runs into the house to get Boogie who was asleep. He literally pulls him out of bed, goes to the HOH room and kicks James and Howie out of there. In the meantime, Janelle and Erika are putting make up on. All of them are in the shower and Janelle has some sort of edible body mousse (from the Jessica simpson line) and Erika is licking it off Boogie and Will will not not Janelle lick it from him. Will was soooo nervous. It was sooo funny. You couldn't really see much but it was pretty funny hearing Will freak out.Here is some footage of it on Youtube.

that's funny!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I can't believe you missed it. It was soooooooooo funny!
Janelle, Erika and Will were in the hot tub. Everyone had been drinking and were getting pretty crazy. Janelle and Erika kept trying to get Will to take his shorts off and they would take their tops off. He would not do it. FInally, someone said lets shower together in the HOH room. Will agreed only if Boogie could join them. Erika and JAnelle said ok. So he gets up and runs into the house to get Boogie who was asleep. He literally pulls him out of bed, goes to the HOH room and kicks James and Howie out of there. In the meantime, Janelle and Erika are putting make up on. All of them are in the shower and Janelle has some sort of edible body mousse (from the Jessica simpson line) and Erika is licking it off Boogie and Will will not not Janelle lick it from him. Will was soooo nervous. It was sooo funny. You couldn't really see much but it was pretty funny hearing Will freak out.Here is some footage of it on Youtube.

LOL Thanks for the link, Mari! I don't know how I missed that! Will's a good guy!!


----------



## Marisol (Aug 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* LOL Thanks for the link, Mari! I don't know how I missed that! Will's a good guy!! I don't know if he is a good guy or if he is flirting with Janelle as part of the game.


----------



## Marisol (Aug 15, 2006)

I just found this on youtube.

Kaysar on Regis and Kelly

He looks so fine!


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I just found this on youtube. 
Kaysar on Regis and Kelly

He looks so fine!

that was short! but he's so cute! and i love how he looked so shy!


----------



## smilingface (Aug 15, 2006)

Will is one of my favorites. Even Boogie is beginning to grow on me. I am not hating him as much as I did during season 2. I hope they show the whipped cream episode tonight. It sounds too funny!


----------



## Marisol (Aug 16, 2006)

The POV will be good tonight! Can't wait!


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 16, 2006)

OMG! this is soooooooooooooooo bad. i don't know if i could watch anymore! just the sheer stupidity (since week 1) is killing me!


----------



## Marisol (Aug 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* OMG! this is soooooooooooooooo bad. i don't know if i could watch anymore! just the sheer stupidity (since week 1) is killing me!



I know. I think that Jedi Janie is in trouble. I cannot believe how Will and Boogie have manipulated this season. Man, they do deserve to win. Who do you think will go... Marcellas or Erika? I really hope that Erika goes but it looks like Marcellas is on his way out.

BTW, I forgot how hot Hardy is. Damn!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 16, 2006)

Yeah, Janie's definitely in trouble... I still can't believe she hasn't caught on to James. Let alone trusting him to begin with after last season! I think Marcellas is out personally... Boogie seems to like his lil piece o' booty! Yet again, manipulation there too!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 16, 2006)

Yeah, Mari is going home, I agree.

Go Chill Town!


----------



## Tpsyduck (Aug 16, 2006)

Woohoo!! Janie is getting scared now I bet LOL!!!! I hope Erika goes, but Marci just might be out this week if CT decides to save her. Will &amp; Boogie have definitely owned this season, and deservedly so, they've been awesome playing everyone like they have!


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I know. I think that Jedi Janie is in trouble. I cannot believe how Will and Boogie have manipulated this season. Man, they do deserve to win. Who do you think will go... Marcellas or Erika? I really hope that Erika goes but it looks like Marcellas is on his way out.

BTW, I forgot how hot Hardy is. Damn!

yup. willbooger definitely deserve to win. they have been manipulating everyone since day one and no one seems to be catching on!
and james? don't get me started! he was sooooo caught! i don't know how or why janelle let him get away with it!

i think marcellas will go this week. remember, erika is "just a simple girl from a small town called Chill".

so there you have it folks!

baaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

oh yeah, i forgot how hot hardy is too! seeing that clip with all the women lusting after him while he worked out was funny and hot (hardy)!


----------



## Marisol (Aug 17, 2006)

Do you all think the special power will be used this week? I hope everyone voted for their Prom Night!


----------



## Marisol (Aug 17, 2006)

This is pretty funny!

BB7 Housecalls clip: Marcellas "unedited" reaction from POV


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Do you all think the special power will be used this week? I hope everyone voted for their Prom Night! when they say that the HOH will be overthrown...do they mean they can replace the nominations AND even nominate the current HOH? that would be like...whoa!
i voted for prom night!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* This is pretty funny!
BB7 Housecalls clip: Marcellas "unedited" reaction from POV

What a drama queen! That was hilarious!!


Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* when they say that the HOH will be overthrown...do they mean they can replace the nominations AND even nominate the current HOH? The power just gives the ability to replace nominations.
Has anyone else watched tonight's episode yet? I can't wait to see how this is all gonna go down this weekend!


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 18, 2006)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Did anyone watch today's show?

Congrats Janie for winning Prom Queen! hehehehe

Go Georgie!!!

Oh yeah, does anyone have any clue what kind of red l/s Janelle was wearing tonight? It looked really hot! I likey!


----------



## Marisol (Aug 18, 2006)

I was soooooooooooooooooooooooo happy that George won. He could not believe it! When I saw what he and Danielle answered, I thought that George had lost it. And his nominations rock!

I knew Janelle would win Prom Queen. Go Jedi Janie!

This Sunday will be good.

P.S. Howie looks like a 70s porn star with that hair.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 18, 2006)

LMAO! Howie did look rather pornish there! Okay, I was on the phone w/ my daughter so I missed the last few minutes... Erika &amp; James were put up, right?


----------



## Marisol (Aug 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* LMAO! Howie did look rather pornish there! Okay, I was on the phone w/ my daughter so I missed the last few minutes... Erika &amp; James were put up, right? Yup they were and James is pissed. Karma... that is all I have to say.


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Yup they were and James is pissed. Karma... that is all I have to say. Amen! But remember that Mike Booger has the cout d'tat and could very well use it since both james and erika are in their alliance. then again, i'd save it since neither him or will are up and they are bound to go up.


----------



## Marisol (Aug 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* Amen! But remember that Mike Booger has the cout d'tat and could very well use it since both james and erika are in their alliance. then again, i'd save it since neither him or will are up and they are bound to go up. I would save it just in case he and will are up.


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Aug 18, 2006)

Oh man....did James win POV? If so....I wonder who is going up next - didn't CK say he wouldn't put Janelle &amp; Howie up??? Sounds like Will &amp; Boogie are thinking about voting out Erica (isn't Boogie sleeping w/her????). Hmmmmm......

Edited to add: Looks like CK is leaning towards putting up Janelle!! (from the live feeds)

Edited again...Well - looks like Howie is up on the block.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *luvmylittleboy* Oh man....did James win POV? If so....I wonder who is going up next - didn't CK say he wouldn't put Janelle &amp; Howie up??? Sounds like Will &amp; Boogie are thinking about voting out Erica (isn't Boogie sleeping w/her????). Hmmmmm......
Edited to add: Looks like CK is leaning towards putting up Janelle!! (from the live feeds)

Edited again...Well - looks like Howie is up on the block.



So James won POV and CK put Howie up. Apparently he threw a big ol' fit. I wonder what he said and did exactly before he went out? Janie is all upset b/c she now realizes Will was playing her. He's talking like he's gonna cut a deal with her but who knows. I doubt Boogie will keep her. I hope not, atleast.


Edited: Oh, yeah, ya might wanna use the spoiler tags b/c not everyone has the live feeds.

Boogie has that special power for only 2 more evictions now, right? I doubt he'll need to use it now this time.


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *luvmylittleboy* 

Oh man....did James win POV? If so....I wonder who is going up next - didn't CK say he wouldn't put Janelle &amp; Howie up??? Sounds like Will &amp; Boogie are thinking about voting out Erica (isn't Boogie sleeping w/her????). Hmmmmm......
Edited to add: Looks like CK is leaning towards putting up Janelle!! (from the live feeds)

Edited again...Well - looks like Howie is up on the block.
ugh. i try to never read stuff before a bb7 show b/c i might read stuff that i'd rather see for myself. but today, i did and it serves me right! never again!


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Aug 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* 

So James won POV and CK put Howie up. Apparently he threw a big ol' fit. I wonder what he said and did exactly before he went out? Janie is all upset b/c she now realizes Will was playing her. He's talking like he's gonna cut a deal with her but who knows. I doubt Boogie will keep her. I hope not, atleast.


Edited: Oh, yeah, ya might wanna use the spoiler tags b/c not everyone has the live feeds.

Boogie has that special power for only 2 more evictions now, right? I doubt he'll need to use it now this time.

Sorry....I didn't realize you could you the 'click to show' - I'm checking it out now......Okay let see.



test
Thanks


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 19, 2006)

So Janelle and James are going on the block but I don't know who is going home. May depend on who wins POV today.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 20, 2006)

I just turned on BB and looks like they are getting ready for the POV. Have I missed anything girls?

I was curious, why aren't they allowed to sing in the BB house? The producers always shut them up. lol


----------



## Marisol (Aug 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* I just turned on BB and looks like they are getting ready for the POV. Have I missed anything girls?
I was curious, why aren't they allowed to sing in the BB house? The producers always shut them up. lol

POV is being played tonight. They can't sing in the house because CBS doesnt have the rights to the songs.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* POV is being played tonight. They can't sing in the house because CBS doesnt have the rights to the songs. Ahhh, okay. Thanks, Mari! So have you been watching the feeds alot?
Where's Katie!?


----------



## Marisol (Aug 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Ahhh, okay. Thanks, Mari! So have you been watching the feeds alot?
Where's Katie!?

I didn't watch on Thursday night and that is when all heck broke loose. I did watch last night until real late. I think that I have a crush on Dr Delicious.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I didn't watch on Thursday night and that is when all heck broke loose. I did watch last night until real late. I think that I have a crush on Dr Delicious. I thought it was yesterday when all heck broke loose.
Hehehe....he IS dreamy and delicious isn't he!?



He sure was very sweet and consoling to Janelle last night. I was up late watching, too. I think they both have crushes on each other.
Ewww, did you see Erica and Boogie naked in bed together last night? I'm glad BB didn't show Booger banging Boney in bed!


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 21, 2006)

*sigh*

no comment


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 21, 2006)

What all hell broke loose? From Thursday?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* What all hell broke loose? From Thursday? Go back and read the spoilers on the last page.


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* I thought it was yesterday when all heck broke loose.
Hehehe....he IS dreamy and delicious isn't he!?



He sure was very sweet and consoling to Janelle last night. I was up late watching, too. I think they both have crushes on each other.
Ewww, did you see Erica and Boogie naked in bed together last night? I'm glad BB didn't show Booger banging Boney in bed!
really? naked? ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* really? naked? ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww! Yeah, apparently Boogie and Ericka have been seeing each other outside of the house for the past 6 months or so. Atleast, that's what the gossip is.


----------



## Saja (Aug 21, 2006)

They took away my howie....Im heartbroken


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Yeah, apparently Boogie and Ericka have been seeing each other outside of the house for the past 6 months or so. Atleast, that's what the gossip is. but didn't she say that her and her ex just broke up a few months ago?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* but didn't she say that her and her ex just broke up a few months ago? I'm not sure. Maybe her and Boogie were "just friends" outside of the house.


----------



## Marisol (Aug 21, 2006)

WTF... Howie is gone. The Jedi alliance is being broken apart. I felt bad for Howie because he did not expect it at all. He was so mad. George made a bad mistake.

By the way, is it just me or did anyone else notice how Will was helping Janelle take off the pie she had it the face. I thought that was cute. I am so crushing Dr Delicious.


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* WTF... Howie is gone. The Jedi alliance is being broken apart. I felt bad for Howie because he did not expect it at all. He was so mad. George made a bad mistake. 

By the way, is it just me or did anyone else notice how Will was helping Janelle take off the pie she had it the face. I thought that was cute. I am so crushing Dr Delicious.

of course howie is gone. erika is part of chilltown. for how long, i don't know.
and george? how could he possibly think he has a better chance with chill town? he's expendable to them!

yes! i did notice that. i found it very sweet! will looks good as long as he gels his hair! i can't stand it when he just lets it loose and long!


----------



## smilingface (Aug 21, 2006)

I felt bad for Howie. He really hasn't done anything this season, but he was a good support for Janie. I was confused about Boogie's conversation with George. When George said he would put up Will, Boogie was mad. I understand that, but he was really trying to get George to change his mind, which he did. Now my question is, what difference does it make who George nominates? Boogie has the power to overthow those nominations. I just thought it was dumb for him to be bullying George when he had the power all along. I think Boogie just likes to play the big man. Anyone can see that without Will, Boogie would be nowhere.


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *smilingface* I felt bad for Howie. He really hasn't done anything this season, but he was a good support for Janie. I was confused about Boogie's conversation with George. When George said he would put up Will, Boogie was mad. I understand that, but he was really trying to get George to change his mind, which he did. Now my question is, what difference does it make who George nominates? Boogie has the power to overthow those nominations. I just thought it was dumb for him to be bullying George when he had the power all along. I think Boogie just likes to play the big man. Anyone can see that without Will, Boogie would be nowhere. i think booger was trying to save the cout d'etat for the very last minute in case neither he or will wins hoh. but since he won hoh, well, that was a complete waste. do they get to compete again?


----------



## Marisol (Aug 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* do they get to compete again? For the Cou d'etat? I was reading the CBS website and it said that because Mike won HOH it nullifies his special power. The special power he has is making me sick.


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* For the Cou d'etat? I was reading the CBS website and it said that because Mike won HOH it nullifies his special power. The special power he has is making me sick.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 23, 2006)

I love having the live feeds but it makes the shows boring because they are so behind and they cut so much.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 23, 2006)

Well that stinks Lisa!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* Well that stinks Lisa! I'm so addicted to the live feeds and I have to know what's going on constantly.
It's _really_ goood right now! I wish you all could watch!


----------



## Marisol (Aug 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* I love having the live feeds but it makes the shows boring because they are so behind and they cut so much. Isn't it funny? I feel the same way too. 

About tonight's episode, go Janie! I love it that she won the POV. But I am even happier that James is on his way out. Whoo hoo!

I loved how Will and Mike were celebrating that Janelle won the POV.

By the way, I want me some Dr Delicious... lol


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 23, 2006)

i know, the more i see how sweet will is to janelle, the cuter he gets. i think it's strategy, but i think she's starting to get to him!

and omg! bb7 stuff on youtube is way too addicting!


----------



## Marisol (Aug 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* and omg! bb7 stuff on youtube is way too addicting! It's freaking awesome isnt it!


----------



## Marisol (Aug 25, 2006)

Where are all the BB fans tonight? I am so excited that James got kicked out. He actually took it a lot more calm than I thought he would.

Howie joining Marci in the sequester house was so freaking funny!

Next week will be great... double eviction! YAY!!!!!


----------



## usersassychick0 (Aug 25, 2006)

Omg I really want janelle to win! I love dr will, but he is back stabbing janelle!

oh btw is this Mike boogies last week for coup d'etat?


----------



## Tpsyduck (Aug 25, 2006)

I was so bummed to see James go, but I've still got Dani! I can't stand Jani though, I want her to go soooo bad LOL!!

My hopeful 2 evics next week would be Jani and George...


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 25, 2006)

i'm so glad james handled himself the way he did.

ugh. erika was the last person i wanted to win HOH. for sure she'll put up janelle and chicken george. unless she puts up someone else and backdoor janelle.

but dani has to go for CT's sake! oh man! she wants their a$ses for evicting james. if they don't see that she's after them, they are stupid.

and um, is anyone else interested in the newly single (read he has been dumped by his gf) dr. delicious/janie love affair on youtube?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tpsyduck* I was so bummed to see James go, but I've still got Dani! I can't stand Jani though, I want her to go soooo bad LOL!!
My hopeful 2 evics next week would be Jani and George...

I bet Erica will either put up Janie or backdoor her.
OMG, she dumped him for real!? I am not surprised after all the flirting he's been doing. They both seem to be head over heels. Or is it an act? Hard to tell sometimes and seems so real.


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* I bet Erica will either put up Janie or backdoor her.
OMG, she dumped him for real!? I am not surprised after all the flirting he's been doing. They both seem to be head over heels. Or is it an act? Hard to tell sometimes and seems so real.

apparently, she had them take out all her pictures in will's myspace!
and yeah, i think they genuinely have a thing for eachother and just using the game as an excuse for their behaviour.


----------



## smilingface (Aug 25, 2006)

I was so glad James was evicted. I thought for sure he was going to make a scene but he surprised me. I like how Julie called him out on his behavior.

I loved when the showed the sequester house. Howie cracks me up. He is the last person that Marci wanted to be alone with in sequester. It really bothered me when Marci was complaining about the sequester house and the weather. I mean really! Is he miserable or what!

I didn't like that Erika won HOH. I supposed she was due though. She is the only one aside from Will who hasn't won yet. I think she will put up whoever Boogie wants her to put up.


----------



## Marisol (Aug 28, 2006)

Tonight's episode was hilarious! So many good things about it:

Chicken George - the way he was humping Mike, Will &amp; Janelle during the luxury competition. I haven't laugh so hard in such a long time. Here is a clip to it. It's freaking hilarious!

Danielle obsessing over why Janelle voted for James was getting to be a bit annoying. Her eyes looked all weird when she said that Will was going down.

LanceShowmance... LMAO! That was the best phrase in a long time. I also liked Janelle and Will's Diary Session.

I am bummed that she nominated Janelle but we all knew it was coming. She has to win the veto but even if she doesn't, I hope that Will and Boogie will vote to keep her. Will making love to the camera was so funny. And I do think that he was talking to us. LMAO!


----------



## smilingface (Aug 28, 2006)

Great show last night. You know if these people really wanted Janie gone they would back door her. That is the only way to get her out. She is too good in the competitions. I am a Janie fan so I am glad she keeps winning.

Dani was really freaking out about why Janie didn't give James her vote. She finally figured out that Janie is with Chilltown. But for how long? I really think that whether she gave James a vote or not, James would still not vote for her in the end. I heard on one of the bb sites that James said on the feeds that he would do whatever he could to convince people not to give Janie their vote if she is in the final 2. After hearing that, it didn't really matter if Janie gave James her vote or not.

Does anyone here read revenge of the houseguest on the cbs site? It is hilarious. Jack and Monica's comments are dead on. Check it out!


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 29, 2006)

in case you are all wondering where i've been, i've been glued to the comp. monitor reading the transcripts of the live feeds (next best thing to seeing them and it's free!).

check it out *spoilers warning*: http://www.jokersupdates.com/


----------



## Marisol (Aug 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif in case you are all wondering where i've been, i've been glued to the comp. monitor reading the transcripts of the live feeds (next best thing to seeing them and it's free!). 
check it out *spoilers warning*: http://www.jokersupdates.com/

Now you know why I get the live feeds!





This website is even better IMO

Morty's TV


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 29, 2006)

yeah i go to mortys too Marisol. Ive been reading their updates the last three years.


----------



## Marisol (Aug 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yeah i go to mortys too Marisol. Ive been reading their updates the last three years. I just found out about the site last season. I have been hooked on it since.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Aug 29, 2006)

Aww Dr Will is such a heart breaker!!!!!!!!!!!! What did the camera ever do to him!?

He did it again ladies and gentlemen!

Okay is it just me or, is it that everyone hates janelle for the same reasons that they have done to her!?


----------



## Marisol (Aug 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *usersassychick0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay is it just me or, is it that everyone hates janelle for the same reasons that they have done to her!? They hate her because she is a good competitor. She kicks booty in the competitions. 
Can you tell that I am a Janie fan... lol


----------



## usersassychick0 (Aug 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif They hate her because she is a good competitor. She kicks booty in the competitions. 
Can you tell that I am a Janie fan... lol






yes..lol. But its okay I am tooo!!!!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 29, 2006)

OMG, I was dying at Will making love to the camera! I had watched him on the live feeds when he did it but it was even better seeing it from the camera's vantage point. He is truly my fave!


----------



## Tpsyduck (Aug 29, 2006)

LOL I thought that was halarious!! I LMAO at the whole thing, and he just looked so cute doing it, so serious, he's such a total player for real I bet!!

Jani's up... cool beans... now if she just doesn't win the damn POV again!?!?!


----------



## usersassychick0 (Aug 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tpsyduck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL I thought that was halarious!! I LMAO at the whole thing, and he just looked so cute doing it, so serious, he's such a total player for real I bet!!Jani's up... cool beans... now if she just doesn't win the damn POV again!?!?!

ha.. she better! She deserves it!


----------



## Marisol (Aug 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tpsyduck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Jani's up... cool beans... now if she just doesn't win the damn POV again!?!?! Janie hater






Go Janelle!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 30, 2006)

LMAO @ Will! That was HILARIOUS! I was laughing SO hard! LMAO!


----------



## usersassychick0 (Aug 30, 2006)

4 times- what a pro!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Janie hater



LMAO! Chris uses that SN when he's in the BB chatrooms. I don't care for her but hate is a strong word I _hate_ to use so I always switch SNs when I get on. Mine is Will Will Win. lol I think the reason we dislike her so much is because she reminds us of his ex. Janie really is a good player, though. Gotta give her props!


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LMAO! Chris uses that SN when he's in the BB chatrooms. I don't care for her but hate is a strong word I _hate_ to use so I always switch SNs when I get on. Mine is Will Will Win. lol I think the reason we dislike her so much is because she reminds us of his ex. Janie really is a good player, though. Gotta give her props! which ex?


----------



## smilingface (Aug 30, 2006)

I am so glad Erika put up Danielle even though it was a slimy thing to do. I am not a Dani fan so if she leaves on Thursday, I won't mind. I think that Dani would have taken Erika to the end because she thinks she could win against her and I agree. I really don't think Erika could win against anyone except maybe Boogie. So in a way her replacement nomination did make sense. However she is going to feel really bad when she finds out Boogie is playing her. I think she really likes him. No one deserves to be played like that. She was right when she compared herself to Diane.

On the other hand Janie won veto! Go Janie!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif which ex? His ex wife.


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 31, 2006)

I read on Mortys that it will be a double eviction tonight so im very excited!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I read on Mortys that it will be a double eviction tonight so im very excited! Yes, it is. I'm really looking forward to tonight's show!


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes, it is. I'm really looking forward to tonight's show! me three!

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif His ex wife. will has an ex-wife or is it chris?













i'm so confused!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif me three!


will has an ex-wife or is it chris?














i'm so confused!





LOL Chris' ex, silly goose!Wow, tonight's episode was quite a whirl wind, wasn't it!? They still seem in shock.


----------



## pinkbundles (Sep 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL Chris' ex, silly goose!Wow, tonight's episode was quite a whirl wind, wasn't it!? They still seem in shock. oh ok! hahaha
yeah, that was quite a night! i'm sooo sad that there's only a few more episodes left!


----------



## Marisol (Sep 1, 2006)

Oh my god! That was an awesome episode. Daniell gone... yes! George gone... yes!

I was so pissed that Erika is still in the house but its all good.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 1, 2006)

Just the 2 showmances left in the house. *bow chikka bow wow* It's gonna get hot and heavy now.


----------



## Marisol (Sep 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Just the 2 showmances left in the house. *bow chikka bow wow* It's gonna get hot and heavy now.






My final three are Chilltown and the Queen Bee.


----------



## smilingface (Sep 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My final three are Chilltown and the Queen Bee. Me too! Keep your fingers crossed. I liked what Will said about Dani and Erika. He said that he convinced Erika to put up Dani and Dani blames Erika for that. She isn't even thinking that Will had anything to do with it. Will is a genius! I want Janie to win but I think Will deserves it more. Did you see Will in the veto competition. If I didn't know better I'd say he was actually trying to win it!


----------



## Marisol (Sep 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *smilingface* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Did you see Will in the veto competition. If I didn't know better I'd say he was actually trying to win it! I know... I actually thought that he was going to win it. It would have been awesome cause Erika would have gone home.


----------



## pinkbundles (Sep 4, 2006)

after reading live feeds transcripts...i'm officially off the janie/dr. delicious love train. but still on janie train. i hope she evicts his a$s!


----------



## Marisol (Sep 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif after reading live feeds transcripts...i'm officially off the janie/dr. delicious love train. but still on janie train. i hope she evicts his a$s! I hear ya! I still want Janie to win!


----------



## smilingface (Sep 4, 2006)

Wouldn't it be great if Janie got veto and evicted Will! I would be so psyched. Sadly, I don't think this will happen. If Janie does get veto she will probably vote to evict Erika. I think she and Erika should team up and get rid of Chilltown.


----------



## Marisol (Sep 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *smilingface* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wouldn't it be great if Janie got veto and evicted Will! I would be so psyched. Sadly, I don't think this will happen. If Janie does get veto she will probably vote to evict Erika. I think she and Erika should team up and get rid of Chilltown. If she is smart (which IMO I think she is), she should evict Will. She can beat Boogie and Erika in the final HOH competition. It would be so awesome. She should take Erika to the final two. No one would vote for her. 
Part of me is glad that this season is almost over. I have been too addicted to this show.


----------



## Tpsyduck (Sep 4, 2006)

Well pllfftt on the show now LOL! I just knew it'd come down to these 4, so of who's left in the house.. I'll root for... Oh I can't believe I'll say this.... *gulp*.. Janie!

LOL Ok really, she's been a force for most of the show, so credit where credit is due, and she's definitely due!


----------



## Marisol (Sep 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tpsyduck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well pllfftt on the show now LOL! I just knew it'd come down to these 4, so of who's left in the house.. I'll root for... Oh I can't believe I'll say this.... *gulp*.. Janie!LOL Ok really, she's been a force for most of the show, so credit where credit is due, and she's definitely due!





Another Janie fan.


----------



## dentaldee (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm actually a bit disappointed in the show this year.........I thought it would be more cut throat but it's just been the Will &amp; Boogie show!!!



(&lt;- tv not computer!)


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 5, 2006)

from reading mortys im just hoping that Erika and Janie get together and evict the guys, im kinda sick of chill town. lol


----------



## pinkbundles (Sep 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif from reading mortys im just hoping that Erika and Janie get together and evict the guys, im kinda sick of chill town. lol ditto! that would be the greatest move in bb history: evict will the way he evicted the other hgs - you are safe...NOT!!!! LOL


----------



## Tpsyduck (Sep 6, 2006)

I just got a whole new respect for Janie, she's the only 1 in that house with cojones.... and Boogie about crapped himself LOL priceless!! GO JANIE!!


----------



## pinkbundles (Sep 6, 2006)

tonight's eviction...WOW

tonight's HOH comp...i'm speechless


----------



## dentaldee (Sep 6, 2006)

Boogie is just a nasty JERK!!!!


----------



## Tpsyduck (Sep 6, 2006)

I totally missed the comment boogie made, something about 'Hatch' or something? Can someone help me out with that please, what did he say? Thanks


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 6, 2006)

He was referring to Richard Hatch from Survivor and saying that the girls would not take each other. He's an idiot. Doesn't he realize by now after Will just went out that they've banned together.


----------



## Tpsyduck (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks Lisa! Wow, he needs to get a clue, the girls wised up.


----------



## Marisol (Sep 6, 2006)

Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god!

Last night I was watching the feeds where Erika was talking to Janelle and basically spilled the beans on Will and Chill Town. I stopped watching because I wanted to be surprised with the outcome tonight (I am a dork... I know!). Holy crap! It was awesome. I am so glad that Janie voted Will out. Even though I am think Will is delicious, he totally effed Janie and Boogie effed with Erika. If Janie can win the final HOH, I think she can win the game.

Now, I am no longer a Howie fan. He was such a a$$ to George. Its a game! Get over it!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god!
Last night I was watching the feeds where Erika was talking to Janelle and basically spilled the beans on Will and Chill Town. I stopped watching because I wanted to be surprised with the outcome tonight (I am a dork... I know!). Holy crap! It was awesome. I am so glad that Janie voted Will out. Even though I am think Will is delicious, he totally effed Janie and Boogie effed with Erika. If Janie can win the final HOH, I think she can win the game.

Now, I am no longer a Howie fan. He was such a a$$ to George. Its a game! Get over it!

Yep, that's what the guys get for playing the girls like they did! I don't like Howie either. WTF is his problem!?


----------



## Marisol (Sep 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yep, that's what the guys get for playing the girls like they did! I don't like Howie either. WTF is his problem!? I know! I was his biggest fan and when I saw that, it made me mad. Leave the guy alone. Howie would have evicted him too you know. 
Do you think Eirka and Janelle will take each other? I really hope so.

I was reading on the feeds that last night Will slept in the Red Room. Kind of funny since everyone that sleeps in the red room gets evicted.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I know! I was his biggest fan and when I saw that, it made me mad. Leave the guy alone. Howie would have evicted him too you know. 
*Do you think Eirka and Janelle will take each other?* I really hope so.

I was reading on the feeds that last night Will slept in the Red Room. Kind of funny since everyone that sleeps in the red room gets evicted.

Oh, I definitely think they are taking each other!


----------



## Marisol (Sep 6, 2006)

Live feeders: anyone going to cancel their feeds? I am. Will probably just catch up on Morty's site.

ETA:

Here is a clip of Janie and Erika after the first HOH competition. Pretty funny!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeWam79qlYY

Big Brother 7 Jani "Whos the bunny now *****"


----------



## smilingface (Sep 6, 2006)

Great show last night. Janie ROCKS! I really didn't think she would evict Will. That was great. Boogie was furious. GO Janie! I only hope that if Erika wins HOH she will take Janie. I don't really trust her. Erika has a better chance against Boogie but I'm hoping that she is so mad that he played her that she will take Janie to the end. I can't wait till this show is over. I am way too into it.


----------



## vickih (Sep 6, 2006)

I think that Erica and Janelle will take each other to the final.... woo hoo....

and Mike really.... how does it feel to be ***** slapped? punk.







Originally Posted by *smilingface* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Great show last night. Janie ROCKS! I really didn't think she would evict Will. That was great. Boogie was furious. GO Janie! I only hope that if Erika wins HOH she will take Janie. I don't really trust her. Erika has a better chance against Boogie but I'm hoping that she is so mad that he played her that she will take Janie to the end. I can't wait till this show is over. I am way too into it.


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Sep 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *smilingface* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Great show last night. Janie ROCKS! I really didn't think she would evict Will. That was great. Boogie was furious. GO Janie! I only hope that if Erika wins HOH she will take Janie. I don't really trust her. Erika has a better chance against Boogie but I'm hoping that she is so mad that he played her that she will take Janie to the end. I can't wait till this show is over. I am way too into it. I know what you mean as far as Erika taking Janie - I don't really trust her either - I hope Janie made the right choice



, she had a hard dec. to make (picking the lesser of the two evils - either way she has to dance w/the devil....



).


----------



## pinkbundles (Sep 6, 2006)

*sigh* as much as i loved the whole thing that went down yesterday...it is now absolutely crazy boring in the bb house! they should've just made thursday a two-hour finale!


----------



## Marisol (Sep 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *sigh* as much as i loved the whole thing that went down yesterday...it is now absolutely crazy boring in the bb house! they should've just made thursday a two-hour finale! It is. I am canceling my feeds.


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Sep 7, 2006)

Oh dang....Boogie won the second comp.



I still think him &amp; erica were playing Jannie. I think she should have kept will (that would have been great live feeds



). I'm not sure what/if will would have did/done any different, it was a 'roll the dice &amp; see' situation, but, myself I would have never teamed w/erica



. I think thats why will made the comment about 'she made a mistake' -not exact words- I think he knew they were playing/setting her up - erica &amp; boogie were in it together all along (which will may have set her up also, but, I would have took my chances w/him instead)...of course, ercia was going to make a 'last ditch effort' to save herself &amp; it worked - so kuddos to her for using her noggin



(I remember her saying something about 'not going out without a fight - she was going to stir some trouble, again not exact words. I hope I'm wrong...I guess we will see!!! Any thoughts?????


----------



## Tpsyduck (Sep 7, 2006)

I love the little spolier button thing, that's so cool!

Wow, I kind of was expecting that spoiler though. I really don't know what to think with them now. Anyone could still be playing anyone, I guess we just wait and see. I'm sure that anyone who goes up against Janie would lose to her because everyone has respect for her game play I think, being so unbeatable in hoh and pov comps. Howie &amp; Erica were teaming up pretty well from the beginning after the little brunette girl got voted out early... I don't know though, oh the twisted webs we weave



!


----------



## pinkbundles (Sep 7, 2006)

i swear...if erika goes back on her word and take mike boogie to f2, she will be sooo hated that people will vote for mike to win.

and poor janie! i think if she kept will like she originally planned and took 3rd place, she would've been ok b/c she always knew CT would take eachother.

but for erika to talk her out of it (keeping will) and promise to take her to f2 and then take mike instead is sooo heartbreaking. janie will not have only felt like she got played by will, but also by erika. grrrrrrrrrrrr

i feel sick


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 8, 2006)

well i really dont care which out of these 2 will win. lol


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It is. I am canceling my feeds. I cancelled today but they charged for an extra month b/c i went one day over. Poo poo!!


----------



## Marisol (Sep 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I cancelled today but they charged for an extra month b/c i went one day over. Poo poo!! That sucks! 
I am soooooooooooooo pissed! I can't believe she got voted off. UUGGHH... I was really rooting for her. Have been since last season. Honestly, I don't care who wins it now. So do you all think that Erika and Boogie are together? They kissed after Janelle left.

Oh well... off to watch Survivor! At least it isn't as time consuming as this one.


----------



## lynnda (Sep 8, 2006)

Erika swore to take Janie on her MOTHER!!! How dirty is she????


----------



## missshappyasss (Sep 8, 2006)

Erika is going to hate Boogie when she hears all the stuff that he said about her. He is a jerk. I dont care who wins anymore. I wanted it to be Janelle and Erika and have Janelle win.


----------



## Geek (Sep 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

That sucks! 
I am soooooooooooooo pissed! I can't believe she got voted off. UUGGHH... I was really rooting for her. Have been since last season. Honestly, I don't care who wins it now. So do you all think that Erika and Boogie are together? They kissed after Janelle left.

Oh well... off to watch Survivor! At least it isn't as time consuming as this one.




Yes, I am also very sad to see Janelle go. We were disappointed!!!!
I wanted to come in here and make a post and *BOW DOWN* to the BEST BIG BROTHER PLAYER OF ALL TIME...JANELLE. This woman is probably the smartest and most competitive players you will see on BB in a long time. She won 10 competitions inside BB "ALL STARS", so how could anyone refute it.

MY hat's off to her and may h er legacy live on!!!

I can almost guarantee that she will get the 25k

If you asked me, her only downfall(like Julie asks in the end), would be that she clearly had more power any one person and needed to step up her game to win the last HOH, but she didn't.

Long Live Janelle!


----------



## tashbash (Sep 8, 2006)

Tony that was SO AWESOME!! I totally agree with you. Janelle played this game harder and better than ANYONE in the history of Big Brother. And for her to kick ass the way she did, and come out with absolutely nothing would just be a disgrace to the whole show! She HAS to win that 25K and I honestly don't think for one second that she won't. Janelle ROCKS. I can't stand either one of the final two and I ESPECIALLY can't stand Erica. So as far as who wins now, I really don't care. Neither one of them even comes close to the game-play of Janelle so in my eyes, they aren't winners. But who knows. We'll have to watch and see how it all goes down.


----------



## Tpsyduck (Sep 8, 2006)

That is my favorite song of all time!! Great vid btw! I have to give credit where credit is due, Janie will go down in BB history as the best on the show for sure! Will only wishes he could be that good!


----------



## dentaldee (Sep 8, 2006)

George might be competition for Janelle to get the 25K....but I think she should win too!

When Mike was in the diary room ringing the phone and there was no answer and they were playing sad music.....I WE FREAKIN' LAUGHING MY PANTS OFF!!!! that was the best!!!


----------



## Marisol (Sep 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif When Mike was in the diary room ringing the phone and there was no answer and they were playing sad music.....I WE FREAKIN' LAUGHING MY PANTS OFF!!!! that was the best!!! me too... it was soooo funny!


----------



## lynnda (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks Tony!! Great tribute to the greatest BB player of all time!


----------



## pinkbundles (Sep 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes, I am also very sad to see Janelle go. We were disappointed!!!!
I wanted to come in here and make a post and *BOW DOWN* to the BEST BIG BROTHER PLAYER OF ALL TIME...JANELLE. This woman is probably the smartest and most competitive players you will see on BB in a long time. She won 10 competitions inside BB "ALL STARS", so how could anyone refute it.

MY hat's off to her and may h er legacy live on!!!

I can almost guarantee that she will get the 25k

If you asked me, her only downfall(like Julie asks in the end), would be that she clearly had more power any one person and needed to step up her game to win the last HOH, but she didn't.

Long Live Janelle!

awwwwwww...i never really saw or read the feeds last year...so this is the first i'm seeing this! i never knew how sad and lonely she was in bb6 until i saw this video! omg! poor janie!


----------



## Marisol (Sep 9, 2006)

Did anyone see HouseCalls on CBS? They interview Janelle. She rocks!


----------



## pinkbundles (Sep 9, 2006)

i saw it! she was great! and thanking her for some juicy details she shared!


----------



## pinkbundles (Sep 11, 2006)

anyone have any predictions?

mine:

boogie wins 6-1

janelle - boogie

will - boogie

james - boogie

danielle - boogie

howie - erika

george - boogie

marcellas - boogie


----------



## pinkbundles (Sep 13, 2006)

i was close! it was actually marcellas that voted for erika!

omg! i just about died for erika when they were showing all of mike's drs about her! yikes.

and of course, janelle won the 25K...are you surprised?


----------



## Marisol (Sep 13, 2006)

I was LMAO when they were showing the DR's with Boogie talking smack about Erika. Not that she deserved it but the girl got played. Out of the two left, I wanted Boogie to win. I loved how the show ended with something with Janelle. She is the true all star!


----------



## tashbash (Sep 13, 2006)

I know! I was laughing so hard when they showed what Boogie said about Erica. I mean, he flat out called her a HO on national television more than once! And her response was "well I think we both played each other". Um, no honey, YOU got played! He called you a ho and you were talking about still continuing the relationship outside of the house. Geez!


----------



## Marisol (Sep 14, 2006)

Have you seen this clip? Janelle, Scrubika and Boogie were on The View this morning. Rosie was making me laugh.

Aww you didn't embed it




I did it for you Mari(TONY)


----------



## dentaldee (Sep 15, 2006)

OOOOOhhhhh that was great!!!.....thanx Marisol

I completely agree with everything Rosie said!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 15, 2006)

LMAO at Rosie!


----------



## Marisol (Sep 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Aww you didn't embed it



I did it for you Mari(TONY) Thanks boss!


----------



## rdenee (Sep 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Have you seen this clip? Janelle, Scrubika and Boogie were on The View this morning. Rosie was making me laugh.
Aww you didn't embed it



I did it for you Mari(TONY)

OMG, I hadn't seen that. So funny! Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## Marisol (Sep 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *rdenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG, I hadn't seen that. So funny! Thanks for sharing the link. She ripped him a new one. I am having BB withdrawls though.


----------



## rdenee (Sep 19, 2006)

I know what you mean Marisol. I love me some Big Brother. I blogged back in May getting geared up for Big Brother All Stars. It has become our family tradition, all bb all the time! We talk about them like we know them.

If you want to read more about this season, you can at http://p085.ezboard.com/bsurvivorsucks. Some of the people can be pretty nasty. But they have some funny photoshopped photos. This one is one of my favorites.

The countdown is on for next year!


----------



## Marisol (Sep 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *rdenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I know what you mean Marisol. I love me some Big Brother. I blogged back in May getting geared up for Big Brother All Stars. It has become our family tradition, all bb all the time! We talk about them like we know them. 
If you want to read more about this season, you can at http://p085.ezboard.com/bsurvivorsucks. Some of the people can be pretty nasty. But they have some funny photoshopped photos. This one is one of my favorites.

The countdown is on for next year! 

That picture is hilarious! I will read that blog. Thanks!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 19, 2006)

LOL at that pic!


----------



## Marisol (Sep 21, 2006)

[No message]


----------

